# TTRS vs. GT-R



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

If you have a spare few minutes, this thread is worth a read (& giggle in places)

Been a while since i've joined one of these debates, but i thought it was worth a share for 2 reasons.

1. The rather unusual stereotype of GT-R owners.
2. Are these TTRS's really GT-R beaters as some of their owners are convinced they are?

Have always liked Audi's & have owned many including a couple of RS's so no biased or blinkered perspective from me, but i can't believe these cars are a better performing vehicle than the GT-R.

Enjoy. The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - TTRS FEEL INADEQUATE!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered to read all 12 pages as the amount of ads, links, pictures and clutter in each post was doing my head in. Of course a car tuned to 500+bhp will be a serious contender but I wouldn't fancy running that sort of power in a small Audi. At the end of the day, unless they tried to race against my bog standard car they will struggle to find an R35 with "only" 500 bhp to go up against and then their argument will be slightly invalid. Do they know that if they see a car with 2 circular vents in the bumper, they need not bother?:chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

More dross from the narrow minded, again the GTR dragged into a battle because it is the benchmark....nothing to see here more mindless keyboard heroism 

One of the main perpertrators on the TT thread i have had this debate with on another forum, i invited him to come and test his theory in the real world....im more a "money where your mouth is" kind of guy than to argue the toss for eternity online....i guess that attitude comes with confidence :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Worth a read - good postings there Paul, put them straight about GTR ownership. "Fastest laps" compare et al tell all that's needed re comparisons probably. 
Interesting that many like to propagate that all our bonnets explode, tyres are 2K and service 1K a pop.
TTRS is obviously a fine performer reliable etc, but you really need two X chromosomes to have one don't you 
There I went for the stereo type too, being fat, bald, some may say thick (as in so thick as to do engineering at university and then still work in the industry) but no tattoos though.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL. I'd be confidant my slightly breathed on GTST would best a TT. 

Not an R35 in a million years though.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

A TTRS or any TT as a matter of fact is a girls car, I'd rather be a chav with a GTR than look a complete tit driving a TT.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I quite like the TTRS personally. In fact knowing how quick it is for the money it's tempting purely because I love the audi brand.

I still think the guy is dreaming though. 

did make me laugh that the turbo s was quoted again and again and their criticism of the GTR was that it was a japanese thing to bring out a new model every year. Cough_porsche_Cough.

Can someone point out that the 200 millisecond shift time of the GTR is the complete time taken to change the gear, and is I believe the fastest of the twin clutch gearboxes (all of which are made by borg warner anyway).

Nissan simply quote this as a representative time of the true time to change because they like to underquote rather than overquote.

What's funny is before he said the gtr advantage was all about the gearbox so he had to compare the s-tronic to compare apples with apples. Now the GTR gearbox is "25 times slower" surely he has to compare it to the manual - especially as he can manually shift in nigh on 0.2 seconds!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

andyc said:


> A TTRS or any TT as a matter of fact is a girls car, I'd rather be a chav with a GTR than look a complete tit driving a TT.


 Made me laugh that!


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

andyc said:


> A TTRS or any TT as a matter of fact is a girls car, I'd rather be a chav with a GTR than look a complete tit driving a TT.


I have always thought the same... never saw myself driving a TT, or a fiat 500, or a Class A


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I watched a TTRS go round lydden a couple of months back, sounded really nice and they seem like a good buy. Don't see the problem, pound for pound one of the best performance buys out there if you love c0ck :nervous:

I just could not own one. It's a bit like everyone telling you that an mx5 is a great car and you should forget the image, sorry can't help thinking blokes in mx5's look bent as they come (no offence to genuine gayers) uke:

Another one is a boxster.. Err, maybe the day I enjoy the thought of another man pushing his finger into my anus.. No thanks. My mate has a boxster (because he was too tight to buy the 911) and he's been trying to sell it since he bought it. He doesn't enjoy owning it, the attention is always negative and when I've been out in it (with the roof down) it does rather feel like people are smirking at the bum bandits 




*disclaimer* 'bum bandits' and 'gayers' are terms I use in a light hearted way and hope genuine TT and mx5 owners don't take offence.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have owned a TT and two MX5s, I am not gay [little britain] maybe a little bit poofy[/little britain], but did openly laugh out loud when reading the word "gayer".

I'm not sure you can write that kind of thing even with a disclaimer, but that doesn't mean I didn't find it very funny!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TT-RS owner profile....


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I have owned a TT and two MX5s, I am not gay [little britain] maybe a little bit poofy[/little britain], but did openly laugh out loud when reading the word "gayer".
> 
> I'm not sure you can write that kind of thing even with a disclaimer, but that doesn't mean I didn't find it very funny!


Lol, Adam from 22b forum? 

Ofcoarse you can write that sort of thing, words are only offensive when said with the wrong intent. I've no problem with same sex loving folk and anyone who takes offence at that post is no more an a boring trouble maker still living in the 80's.

I look to a world where we can all openly rip it out of eachother, black, white, asian, gay, TT owners.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Had a run with a 440(I think)bhp TTRS at VMAX in Eddies SVM 750....I am not kidding when owner indicated his car was properly quick and I actually think he thought he was in with a chance.

Got the green light to go and you would have thought the guy in the TTRS put it into reverse...now I know Eddie's car is quite a bit different performance wise from a stock car but at the rate we left it the stock car would have also trounced it. 

It's a girls car and no match for a GT-R


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> Lol, Adam from 22b forum?


What gave me away?

Adam M/Adamantium depending on the forum.

I thought I recognised the name Jameswrx, nice to see the old school stll around!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TTRS.

Don't make me laugh, my GTST p****s all over them.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> If you have a spare few minutes, this thread is worth a read (& giggle in places)
> 
> Been a while since i've joined one of these debates, but i thought it was worth a share for 2 reasons.
> 
> ...


For a good laugh you should put a link to this thread back to the Audi TT forum.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Trev said:


> TTRS.
> 
> Don't make me laugh, my GTST p****s all over them.


What time is your car doing 0-60 and 0-100 in?

My stock 335bhp TTRS does it in 3.67 and 8.54? Pisses all over them?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Do any of you stock GTR guys have vbox logs for acceleration?

Standard vs standard no chance but I dont think anyone is claiming that, tune the TTRS to 420bhp and it can compete so I dont see what the fuss is about. Simple PWR physics. Tune the GTR and you're back at square 1 but that's not what the discussion is about. The discussion is, can a remapped 420bhp TTRS compete with a standard 485bhp GTR. In my opinion it can but in Paul's opinion it cannot.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello again Mitchy/Leo 

Stop hiding behind your V(agina)box and bring it to the track....same day, same time, same conditions and get your answer


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Can a remapped hairdressers car beat a standard GTR, who really cares. Why even compare tuned vs standard?

At the end of the day the GTR is a far superior car and always will be. Datsun FOREVER.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Next MLR event, I'll be there with bells on mate. 

If there are any stock 485 cars in Scotland, I'll pop along to Crail for a comparison run no probs. As said on the other forum it's no big deal, comparing standard and modded is not fair, mod the GTR and the TT is a long way behind so I cant understand why some people are throwing their toys out the pram. The GTR is the performance benchmark that everything else tries to match or beat, I wouldnt look too much into it as we all know how quick GTR's can be.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you bring your scissors, can I have a quick trim whilst you're there?


JOKE!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> If you bring your scissors, can I have a quick trim whilst you're there?
> 
> 
> JOKE!


says the Boxster ex


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> says the Boxster ex


ha ha ha ha!

Guilty as charged. Hung up me scissors now as I've gone GTR Chav


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

andyc said:


> Can a remapped hairdressers car beat a standard GTR, who really cares. Why even compare tuned vs standard?
> 
> At the end of the day the GTR is a far superior car and always will be. Datsun FOREVER.


I agree with you modded vs standard is a little silly.

in defence of the TTRS package (If you can put up with being called a hairdresser) My car returns 30mpg+ costs £230 to tax and £600 to insure (28) A set of tyres will last 15-20k miles and servicings cost £250 max. Build quality is in another league as is the interior quality, residuals are strong being an Audi RS model. I think it looks nice but of course that's objective.

The GTR is superior in tuning potential yes but the overall package I would say nope, £70k for a Nissan is steep, depreciation is heavy, running costs are horrendous, overall its a very quick car but a very expensive 1 to run which is its major downfall and what took me into the Audi dealer over the Nissan dealer.

In my opinion anyway I'm no more a gay than you are a chav but we wont let stereotypes get in the way of a good discussion:nervous:

It's all good fun, GTR wins standard vs standard, it wins modded vs modded, that's about it really, it's a quicker car.

End of discussion:chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I agree with you modded vs standard is a little silly.
> 
> in defence of the TTRS package (If you can put up with being called a hairdresser) My car returns 30mpg+ costs £230 to tax and £600 to insure (28) A set of tyres will last 15-20k miles and servicings cost £250 max. Build quality is in another league as is the interior quality, residuals are strong being an Audi RS model. I think it looks nice but of course that's objective.
> 
> ...


You refer to the 09/10 model in all you performance arguments, then throw in the 11 cars price to compare against :chairshot back when the car was launched we were paying 55k for it


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

alloy said:


> You refer to the 09/10 model in all you performance arguments, then throw in the 11 cars price to compare against :chairshot back when the car was launched we were paying 55k for it


I have been reading the original 13 pages over at the TT forum and that is over an hour of my life I will never see again (I guess it was a slow day at work).

All the comments about service intervals and running costs seem to be based upon extremes of the old model and as you say the costs all relate to the new. So let's be fair, a lot of us paid less than £69k for our MY11's including all servicing for 3 years, so that has a massive impact on running costs.

If I drive sensibly out of town (Eco mode) I can get 22 MPG or better and still average way better MPG than I ever did in my 350z even if I go loopy. Fair do's if you go mad consistently in the GTR I guess the tyres are going to take the strain but on my year old 2010 they had a wear pattern that suggested they had another 10-12k miles left in them or 15k max total life of mixed driving (but no track work). The running costs of a GTR are being well overstated. Especially since in a 3 year average ownership period there are only 2 lots of road tax to pay. They have a bit of a point on the insurance however.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

TT. Ultimate hair dressers car. Comparing it to the GT-R is past comical. Every one feels the need to defend what they own, but my brain burned out trying to read that thread :lamer:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

jameswrx said:


> I watched a TTRS go round lydden a couple of months back, sounded really nice and they seem like a good buy. Don't see the problem, pound for pound one of the best performance buys out there if you love c0ck :nervous:
> 
> I just could not own one. It's a bit like everyone telling you that an mx5 is a great car and you should forget the image, sorry can't help thinking blokes in mx5's look bent as they come (no offence to genuine gayers) uke:
> 
> ...


I know i shouldn't, but i did. Have spat my mouthfull of Fosters (beer not a bloke called Foster) all over the lappy (computer, not dancer):thumbsup:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting discussion and it's great that we're the benchmark for so many now. Welcome to Leo :thumbsup: and congrats on a great car. The TTRS's do turn heads.

I too like the look of the TTRS but would have a used R35 over a new TTRS any day. Seen a couple of TTS's and TTRS's on track days but even the V10 R8's seemed to be indicating out of the way 10 laps it took to lap them along with other £100k+ exotica. Then again a better driver in a modded TTRS is generally going to be more willing to push their luck through the twisties.



LEO-RS said:


> My car returns 30mpg+ costs £230 to tax and £600 to insure (28) A set of tyres will last 15-20k miles and servicings cost £250 max.


Well and truly top trumped here. Mine returns 30mpg if I'm doing around 70mph . . . but I didnt buy it to save the planet. I drive it around on the top fuel map (switchable engine maps installed on steering wheel). Average over past 40k miles is 13.8mpg with a variety of use. My services are approx 200, 400, 600 with Litchfield and always a pleasant experience so dont mind coughing up for quality service. Extra post track day services where required for 600. Think tax is around 480? Price worth paying for the sheer amount of attention this thing gets.



LEO-RS said:


> A set of tyres will last 15-20k miles.


One bloke on here made his first set of tyres last well over 20k miles. I'd say that's borderline criminal. Most peoples on here last about 8-10k with mixed road and track work. 



LEO-RS said:


> The GTR is superior in tuning potential yes but the overall package I would say nope, £70k for a Nissan is steep


Lots of us on here were on a waiting list for a bl00dy long time during which I seem to remember the VAT rates changing. Nissan honoured the 15% vat from whence I ordered so I got the black edition for £55k. Cost me less than a grand to get to 600bhp & 600 lb/ft incl the switchable maps. Bargain.



LEO-RS said:


> GTR wins standard vs standard, it wins modded vs modded


The TTRS stats are impressive, especially a tuned one they are much like a tuned Scooby or Evo but if you get the chance to drive a 600bhp+ R35 I'd be surprised if you weren't blown away. I drove a V8 R8 around a track once but my car is on another level. LOVE the PPI Razor GTR R8 mind you, there was a gorgeous matt black one that I started the Gumball with a couple of years ago courtesy of Litchfield Imports. The Stealerships wouldnt have lined up an opportunity like that for me. Nissan did however throw in a free full day's demo's and training at Silverstone pre delivery which was a nice touch to wet the appetite.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

the gt-r is great value in fact that's one of the things its famous for. 

on top gear it was faster then every ferrari, lambo and porche and costs far less then all of them, in most cases less then half. When it was first released it was awarded car of the year by most.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> but my brain burned out trying to read that thread :lamer:


As I said in my previous post, it did my head in, 3 pages was my lot. I don't really care if there are cars quicker than mine or slower, it makes no odds to my reasons for ownership. I don't know how anyone could sit and read all 13 pages of it.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I started reading it......after about 10 seconds.....came to my senses......

As has been stated stock vs stock, the TT gets spanked, 

Modded TT vs stock GTR......how and why would you even bother comparing? 

Modded TT vs Modded GTR- GTR rapes the TT and then wipes its co*k on the curtains.

TT is a girls car....TTRS is a slightly faster Girls car- on the plus side....they look alright....

bad times.

j.


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

alloy said:


> TT-RS owner profile....




You may want to delete your Google search history........


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Grim_ said:


> You may want to delete your Google search history........


"TT Owner" .... Something so innocent in google images search produces such horrific imagery!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> I agree with you modded vs standard is a little silly.
> 
> in defence of the TTRS package (If you can put up with being called a hairdresser) My car returns 30mpg+ costs £230 to tax and £600 to insure (28) A set of tyres will last 15-20k miles and servicings cost £250 max. Build quality is in another league as is the interior quality, residuals are strong being an Audi RS model. I think it looks nice but of course that's objective.
> 
> ...


Leo, good luck with your expectations, but i'd say most people (if not all) who buy a genuine performance car, don't really pay that much attention to the running costs. The car's the the GT-R slaughters everywhere cost considerably more to buy, own & maintain & have no better reliability.

Add to that the fact that Audi's are far from bullet proof (i've owned plenty & had my fair share of mechanical problems), RS's do not defy depreciation & your TTRS will be worth between 45-50% of it's original value after 3yrs/30K miles, so the GT-R is likely to win that battle if you check the market for current 08/09MY prices given they cost around the £55K mark new so i'd say residuals are very good currently.

Servicing i'll grant you is a more expensive for the GT-R & the intervals come round alot quicker, but it's a specialist vehicle with specialist components & fluids so it's a price you have to pay.

Tyres & other consumables would under the same driving conditions last as long on the GT-R as the TTRS. Lets not forget that the vehicle your driving is hardly ground breaking & plenty of the TTRS is shared with every other TT in the range. Nothing on the car that i'm i'm aware of is bespoke, however the same can't be said for the GT-R now can it?

As i said on the TT-Forum, the TTRS is a great car & represents reasonable value, however it doesn't play in the same division as the GT-R & was never meant to. If you want to get close to the same levels of performance you'll have to tune the car to within an inch of it's life, but you'll be wanting to upgrade the chassis, suspension, brakes & gearbox as well so probably in the end it would have been cheaper to buy a GT-R in the 1st place:thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

What do you mean my TT is gay.....

j.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

How valid is the point re: the interior quality being "much better" in the Audi?

I haven't spent any time in the TTRS but I have spent a bit of time in an R8 Sypder and was struck by how bland and plasticky everything looked apart from the work of automotive scuplture that is the gear stick and gate. Everything else looked really cheap and I yearned for my GTR interior, which at least softens the interior with contrasting black/red/gunmetal colouring. I also think the GTR interior (MY11) feels like it is of much higher quality than that in the R8, which might have been equally at home in an A3 (gear-shift excepted). The R8 interior felt like they had £1000 for the fittings, spent £900 on the gearshift and had 100 quid leftover for everything else.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone checked the TT forum in the last few minutes to see if they are slating us fat, thick, thuggish old bastards as well?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

LEO-RS said:


> What time is your car doing 0-60 and 0-100 in?
> 
> My stock 335bhp TTRS does it in 3.67 and 8.54? Pisses all over them?


Try my 500 BHP and 400LBFT of Torque.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

TTRS 450bhp not to be sniffed *in a straight line. Impressive stuff.

‪Audi TT RS 450 HP vs BMW M5 Supersprint‬‏ - YouTube

Stock GTR vs same M5

‪Nissan GTR vs BMW M5 Supersprint‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

i think its alll relative imo.... id rather have a GTR than most vehicles but i thnk anything with a decent amount of wedge spent can be made quick....

my little Z4///M with its s54 was built, then blown with a Massive supercharger, it made 507bhp on its stage 2 boost..... in that little car it feels balistic..... is it quicker than a GTR??? probably not, the gtr is the benchmark on performance, i love everything about them..... cant wait to jump into a 2011 GTR but dont wish to sell my beloved brought from new z4m.... so im saving up to get the 2011 GTR and keep my little z4m as well.... which is imo a proper little sports car, ive owned her from new and never intend to let it go..... i think ive spent a scary amount of money on it, i dont think their is much bmw left!!! lol

The TTrs imo cant even be compared to the gtr in any way, the gtr is in a different league....... i do however love running around is my TTS which is my daily shitter....
i intend to grab a 2011 gtr by december if i can work hard enough and business goes well/ gets better than is atm......

pics of said ///M for your amusement? 507hp stage 2

































excuse pictures if your not interested  im basically trying to say anything can be made quick..... TTrs for me simply cant compete on any level.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol :clap: I *know* Paul is just having fun, but tongue back out of cheek, I'd have to say any TT RS packing 420bhp + torques is likely to give a standard MY09 GT-R a run for its money on a sprint drag from 30-130mph... imho  

What would surprise me if the same tuned TT RS could carry as much speed through the corners and stay with a standard GT-R on a track lap on lap - given good drivers in both cars who can work the cars to the limit of their performance. GT-Rs carry a lot of speed.

I have to say, given a basic stage I tune costs between £600 on a Cobb and up to£1000 from Litchfields (+ other reputable tuners) - tuning both TT RS and GT-R is similar cash for another 80bhp + torques (of course, the GT-R torques for the same cost tune is ma-hoo-sive! About 25% more). :thumbsup:

Who the hell drives a standard MY09...? -> they are *sooo* the year before last! :lamer: :chuckle:

I for one could never go back to such a slow milk float... nope a sensible 750 or 850 has got to be the next rational and logical step... am I right or am I right? :squintdan


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Having been in one AND my friend owning one for a week (Audi worker) there is NO way in hell it will live with a new GTR.

Nice try, but FAIL.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

my wife has the TTs and i wouldnt be seen dead in it , defo a girls car , having said that my wife isnt shy to jump into the Gtr and take it out for a blast ,


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Had a run with a 440(I think)bhp TTRS at VMAX in Eddies SVM 750....I am not kidding when owner indicated his car was properly quick and I actually think he thought he was in with a chance.
> 
> Got the green light to go and you would have thought the guy in the TTRS put it into reverse...now I know Eddie's car is quite a bit different performance wise from a stock car but at the rate we left it the stock car would have also trounced it.
> 
> It's a girls car and no match for a GT-R


Hi all

The said TTRS owner might be me, as always on forums people like to tell stories lol.

I did wind down my window and ask "Is it stock" on the start line
To which the reply was "no 750 BHP"

I then laughed, why I would think I had a chance v 750 GTR is plain silly.

I did want to run v a stock car at vmax but did not think there was one there and I did ask.

Is my car fast ? or does it look like it's in reverse ?
well just some stats for the narrow minded  of my 410Bhp stage 1 car.
30-60MPh 1.89 seconds
60-80mph 1.9 seconds 

as you can see the in gear times are not to bad, I own a manual and as we all know you can lose quite a lot changing gear inc the drop off in boost.
but my 30-130 is still 12.5 seconds.

I am not sure on the GTR gen 1 stock in gear times but I am sure they are about the same as mine. (I think they might even be slower)

Now on the TT forum the debate was can one of the owners S-tronic cars with a stage 1 map be faster than a Stock gen 1 car.

Then a GTR owner posted saying no way don't be so stupid are you on pills.
To me and then futher abuse to Mitchy (why is has to get personal I have no idea, we all like cars don't we ?

I also then posted that a TTRS is a match for a stock gen 1 GTR and offered Paul "I think it is) a £50 bet that Mitchy's car will infact outdrag a stock Gen 1 GTR, which I am still sure it will looking at how fast my car is , then add in S-tronic. (he did not take me up on it mind you )

And that's all there is to it, Paul then back pedal and started posted ring times, I have no idea why, the talk was about a stage 1 TTRS is faster than a stock gen 1 GTR. which as we all know is a bench mark every where now days.

Then it all went a bit silly and 15 pages later is still a bit mad, so I did not post after page 5 I think lol.

I like the GTR, my friend owns one and is prob a member here, his car was faster than mine stock, but we have not ran since my remap, but I thinik I know why 

I could have bought a 2nd hand GTR but I choose the TTRS just based on running cost rumors, I paid 42k for my car new inc TAX etc, the running costs are very cheap, I have had it 1 year and the new Tax disk was £225 and it's not had a service yet and still says it's a year away.
So 20,000 service intervals, I can also get 35MPG on a run no problem,
and my total AVE to date inc track days and 2 vmax days is 23mpg and I do no motorway work, so all in all very cheap to run for a sub 9 second 100mph car. 

Do both cars have image problems ?, yes in their own ways they both do, does that bother any owners ? no , But it seems to bother non owners for some reason. 

Any way lets all get on, enjoy our car's, and the events we all go to, and not get personal, I am sure I will be asking for a go in a 700BHp GTR at the next event and any one is wecome to have a go in my car.

ps I am not gay :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

"Think you're right, the car is witchcraft"

Loved this comment!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

why are we comparing the gt-r with the TTRS (tuned). It should be obvious. 
Unless its had at lease £20k worth of mods its may have a chance in a drag race to be even. But still wont be able to corner like the gt-r. 

Its more comparable to the BMW M1.

If your going to compare the GT-r please pick something that has a chance. For me the closest thing is a 997 gen 2 pdk and even that costs nearly twice as much. 

lp560-4 costs even more, slightly faster in a line but slower around the corners.
458 italia costs way more and again little faster in a line but slower in the corners.
same with the likes of an enzo and vyron. 

i dont see TTRs owners comparing against the above so why against the GT-r? most experts rate the gt-r as a better performing car then the cars iv mentioned.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Impossible said:


> why are we comparing the gt-r with the TTRS (tuned). It should be obvious.
> Unless its had at lease £20k worth of mods its may have a chance in a drag race to be even. But still wont be able to corner like the gt-r.
> 
> Its more comparable to the BMW M1.
> ...


A GTR costs £60k or £70k for the new model.
A TTRS costs £45k

The TT only needs a £650 remap to give the GTR a hard time. Power to weight ratio and all that.

Saying that, just like the TTRS, I cant see there being many standard GTR's around the country?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

When I used to have my S3 and visit the audi-net forum (normally to find out info on why it was ruinning bad, or the best parts for a rebuild - audi engineering ) it was like I must have owned a different car to all the others as from what I was reading my S3 should have been the pinacle of car engineering and apparently the 'quattro' meant that not a car in the world would deliver so much grip and speed through a corner lol.

Fact of the matter is that it was slow, delivered no feedback, was very hard to fine the line between being on the limit and over it and was totally unreliable - mine had a rebuild at 53k (ok due to a tensioner failing) but had 3 turbos also and was only tuned to stage 2 - Would I ever buy another Audi - not bloody likely.

And as for a TTRS, I wouldn't have one for the same reason I wouldn't have a R8, because they look like a standard TT unless you know what you're looking at and even if you do I suspect if you took the RS badges off most wouldn't even know that it was an RS model.

As for german engineering, do they not use the 5 cylinder volvo derivative?? I'm asking btw


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

A R8 looks like a standard TT !!!!
interesting


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> A R8 looks like a standard TT !!!!
> interesting


Actually I stand corrected, in my mirrors  it looks like a A5.


BTW is your's white


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have to say that for all the above comments, it does make me consider the TTRS, if only because I love the audi brand.

Only reason I wouldn't touch one again is because it isn't a quattro. It's still a transverse engine mated to a front wheel drive drive train with a haldex clutch rather than a centre diff driving the rear wheels.

That makes it imho not enough of a drivers car. I'll admit I'm sure it's more than a match for my meagre talents, but as someone aspiring towards some degree of purism, it's a form before function car.

I think the gtr is the most function before form car ever produced, which is why it was styled in a wind tunnel.

when my 2011 leaves me it will be replaced by an audi, but for me it's going to be an R4, and that isn't out for three years, so the GTR will have to do.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Actually I stand corrected, in my mirrors  it looks like a A5.
> 
> 
> BTW is your's white


no way, that would make me gay :thumbsup:
here is mine, with it's OZ HLT's 
It's black BTW.

doh cannot post links or pictures yet, o well


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure black looks better.

BTW is the engine a 5 cylinder volvo derivative?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Adam

I know you are quite knowledgeable on the car front, but I believe the TTRS is 4wd not fwd!

D

PS When is your MY11 arriving so we can have a comparison?


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure, thought it was a whole new design.

It is a great Engine, and won Engine of the year last year in EVO.
Sounds very nice also.

Even my mate says it sounds better than his GTR, which is a bit lacking sound wise stock. He came from a 997GT3 and misses the raw engine sound in the cabin.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

on another note how do I unsubcribe to this thread as I feel it will go on and on and my iphone gets a email every time some one posts, which could get annoying :-/


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> Adam
> 
> I know you are quite knowledgeable on the car front, but I believe the TTRS is 4wd not fwd!
> 
> ...


It is 4wd but uses a FWD setup and Haldex (I think) 4wd system, not like the original quattro design as the engine is mounted transversly.

On my S3 it was also only FWD until you lost traction and it went to 4WD, which is absolutely awful, esp when compared to my R33 which is RWD then goes to 4WD when you need it and totally the right way round


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> A GTR costs £60k or £70k for the new model.
> A TTRS costs £45k
> 
> The TT only needs a £650 remap to give the GTR a hard time. Power to weight ratio and all that.
> ...


Yes it may be closer in the straight line but again wont win. I wont mention handling and cornering.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Haldex has come along way, and you can upgrade to a sport haldex which makes it feel more RWD.

I don't notice it's FWD or RWD, seems very balanced.
And it's the 1st 4WD car I have owned, last 3 cars have all been RWD, BMW CSL, Porsche Cayman and Noble 3R, which yes are all better "drivers cars than the TTRS" but then again I would say all 3 are better drivers cars than a GTR also.

All depends what you want from a car i guess.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> Haldex has come along way, and you can upgrade to a sport haldex which makes it feel more RWD.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok I admit not really an apples with apples comparison as my old car was S3 and not a TTRS, but I had a haldex controller and even then at best it would only give you 50/50 at best, the car would go from understeer to oversteer and when you tried to powerout of the oversteer it would go back to understeer, it was like the car didn't know which way to go, whereas with my R33 you feel like you're totally connected to the wheels and that controllable oversteer and power oversteer are so easily controlled via the throttle and diff setups that it gives you unrivalled confidence to really get the best from the car (not that I personally are gifted enough to get the best out of it) but it makes you feel like a better driver - whereas the S3 gave little if no confidence when pushing through the twisties or even on long sweeping bends - and lets not even talk about the wet weather handling!!!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

TTRS engine as far as Im aware is a newly designed Audi engine and not a volvo/ford derivitave.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Impossible said:


> Yes it may be closer in the straight line but again wont win. I wont mention handling and cornering.


I see this will go on and on lol.

again are we talking gen 1 GTR or gen 2 as it seems the gen 2 times being posted are alot faster.

Handling and cornering the TTRS is more than a match as seen in the rally stages in the twisty bits.

But on the road both cars have so much grip it's scary and I cannot hit the limits on mine with PSS tyres.

What I want to know is , if the GTR is the fastest car on track bar non, why I don't see any on my travels on any tracks lol.
The 3 owners I know who own then would not track or mod them.

Then I guess as a ave cost a track day is going to cost you circa 1k a go if you even costs out, which is what a GT3 costs per track day taking into account you do 12 a year as an example.

may be more as don't you have to have a service after every track day at £600 ? or is that a rumor


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> Handling and cornering the TTRS is more than a match as seen in the rally stages in the twisty bits.


You just lost any credibility you were building.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TTRS said:


> on another note how do I unsubcribe to this thread as I feel it will go on and on and my iphone gets a email every time some one posts, which could get annoying :-/


Next time you post look in the Notification Type box below, click the drop down arrow and click on No email notification, that will unsubscribe you You're right it will go on and on and on........................


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess it's down to who is driving, and on the road as I stated no one can hit the limits of either car very easy.

I would take a look at the rally in question where the TTRS driver is flashing the GTR out the way lol.

To me the GTR does not apeal in any way, I have been in my friends in the wet when he has put the power down off a roundabout, now I twitched and clocked in some oppersite lock in my brain. he just kept his foot in and did not change the steering angle.

This to me is pointless and I see no fun in that what so ever, the TTRS is also too easy to drive, neither cars are drivers cars imo , yes you guys may get more feedback but you don't need any feed back as you don't have to change the steering wheel direction lol.

Both cars are what they are, neather are fun trackday cars imo and both are to expensive to track every week.
So when it comes to that I have to laugh at better handling comments for road use.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Next time you post look in the Notification Type box below, click the drop down arrow and click on No email notification, that will unsubscribe you You're right it will go on and on and on........................


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> You just lost any credibility you were building.


It's a pain for us newbies as we cant link to anything until the 15 post limit but im sure he is referring to a 420bhp and 600bhp GTR in the Australia Targa rally recently. 

GTR was pulling on the straights but all over the place in braking and cornering until the TT passed him.There are also a few videos of the TTRS's with the ring focused GT3RS's so they're not too bad.

Still though, I agree, there's not a lot that can touch the GTR on track with a driver that knows what he is doing.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Impossible said:


> Yes it may be closer in the straight line but again wont win. I wont mention handling and cornering.


DSG TTRS probably will mate, 60 in 3.6 and 100 in 9 with just 335bhp so the car with a tune to 420 should give low 3 and sub 8 which will give the 485 cars anyway a hard time especially if its an earlier model with the earlier versions of LC.

Handling, i'll give you that 1.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Finally, 15 posts...

I think this is the video he was referring too, the chap posts over on the TT forums and does not rate the GTR's at all..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dnLTKdnBI4

A video around the ring, couple of GT3RS's 16mins in not budging over...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjI87JsJnA0

So they're not too bad in the handling stakes. Saying all that, personally, as I said previously, Im not fussed about the handling of a car, I will never see a race track, it's just not my kind of thing.

MY12 GTR on TG though, you can't fault it, blistering.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

But the point is you don't see any on track :-/
And I don't think any member of the public is going to do a 7.30 lap in their own car at the ring.

Moderd cars are way to good to have any fun in these days, to much grip for road legal speeds.

ALso after looking on here the GTR seems to suffer brake wise on track aswell and people want brake upgrades.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> It's a pain for us newbies as we cant link to anything until the 15 post limit but im sure he is referring to a 420bhp and 600bhp GTR in the Australia Targa rally recently.
> 
> GTR was pulling on the straights but all over the place in braking and cornering until the TT passed him.There are also a few videos of the TTRS's with the ring focused GT3RS's so they're not too bad.
> 
> Still though, I agree, there's not a lot that can touch the GTR on track with a driver that knows what he is doing.


Again not relevant to the subject at all ....but here is how that rally finished.....http://www.rallyresults.com.au/targa/TT2011/m_Classification_Leg5.pdf

No prize for guessing the winner


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

alloy said:


> Again not relevant to the subject at all ....but here is how that rally finished.....http://www.rallyresults.com.au/targa/TT2011/m_Classification_Leg5.pdf
> 
> No prize for guessing the winner


Excellent find :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> DSG TTRS probably will mate, 60 in 3.6 and 100 in 9 with just 335bhp so the car with a tune to 420 should give low 3 and sub 8 which will give the 485 cars anyway a hard time especially if its an earlier model with the earlier versions of LC.
> 
> Handling, i'll give you that 1.


im glad you agree about handling. 
So lets say a drag race. comments like '420 SHOULD give low 3 and sub 8' dont seem very confident. 

for arguments sake lets say it does low 3's, the gt-r also does smiler times. After the 0-60 is up its just a horsepower race and 485 will always be more then 420. 

If you want evidence try the gtboard or m6/m5 board on youtube. they drag all their cars on a rolling start from about 30mph I think.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

TTRS said:


> What I want to know is, if the GTR is the fastest car on track bar non, why I don't see any on my travels on any tracks lol.
> 
> The 3 owners I know who own then would not track or mod them.
> 
> ...


Loads of guys on here track their cars but lots keep quiet about it so they can state "no track days" on resale I guess.

Track day = approx £200-£300
~5 tanks of fuel = £500 (think it does about 1 mile per litre)
Half a set of tyres = £500
Half a set of brake pads = £150
Diff and tranny oil change post track day = £600*
Insurance = £500 (if you opt for it, I dont)

_* Only required if tranny hits a certain temperature but usually gets there pretty darn quick expecially on a modded car without after market tranny cooler._


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> Again not relevant to the subject at all ....but here is how that rally finished.....http://www.rallyresults.com.au/targa/TT2011/m_Classification_Leg5.pdf
> 
> No prize for guessing the winner


He was running in 3rd for most of the rally and then got a 20min penalty...

The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - TTRS's in Targa Tasmania

Also... He dropped down to 4th from 2nd...

http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?p=104295


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> My stock 335bhp TTRS does it in 3.67 and 8.54? Pisses all over them?


You read the brochure?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> He was running in 3rd for most of the rally and then got a 20min penalty...
> 
> The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - TTRS's in Targa Tasmania
> 
> ...


So he was still behind the afterburner LED lights of a GTR........


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it how they keep repeating the 0-60 and 0-100 times. Whats the fastest time set down a 1/4 mile? 

Im sure its 11.61 or something pathetic like that. 

Maybe you should enter a TOTB team and see how you compare to GTR's in the real world.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

R35Bren said:


> Loads of guys on here track their cars but lots keep quiet about it so they can state "no track days" on resale I guess.
> 
> Track day = approx £200-£300
> ~5 tanks of fuel = £500 (think it does about 1 mile per litre)
> ...


Ouch

yes I could not afford to run one on my wages lol.
2k a track day is scary money,a months wages


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

andyc said:


> I like it how they keep repeating the 0-60 and 0-100 times. Whats the fastest time set down a 1/4 mile?
> 
> Im sure its 11.61 or something pathetic like that.
> 
> Maybe you should enter a TOTB team and see how you compare to GTR's in the real world.


lol 11.6 was from a 420BHp stage 2 car with just exhaust and remap.
I put money on that said car doing it in the 10's this year.

that is faster than a stock GTR or a few tuned GTR it seems.

Why is that pathetic ? or why does that matter ?

I guess you want to post the GTR does it in 8 seconds now


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop sening emails to my phone grrr

ok good to chat, I need to earn some money :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TTRS said:


> I guess you want to post the GTR does it in 8 seconds now


Now you come to mention it:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154394-history-made-8-second-r35-gtr.html


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

hence my post


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

andyc said:


> I like it how they keep repeating the 0-60 and 0-100 times. Whats the fastest time set down a 1/4 mile?
> 
> Im sure its 11.61 or something pathetic like that.
> 
> Maybe you should enter a TOTB team and see how you compare to GTR's in the real world.


That would be a little silly wouldn't it, the highest horsepower TTRS is around 490-500bhp :shy:

Forget about standing start events, a couple of your guys took part in the last MLR 30-130 event.










The only TTRS that run that day was a 410bhp manual car and look how close he got to the stock GTR's. 

Now look what a stock DSG S-tronic is doing 30-130 in...


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

That's 335bhp guys, not 420bhp.

We will see at the next MLR day wont we:thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> You read the brochure?


Are you talking about the fact that Audi themselves say 0 - 62 is 4.6 seconds ? 

With 1450kg weight and 335bhp I would have said 4.6 sounds rather more likely.

Stock R33GTSt is 1390kg and 250bhp, and over 15 years old... 0-60 is 5.2 for stock GTSt. 

Its really not much work to get an old GTSt up to the performance level of the Audi, and for a huge ammount less money.

Im not sure there is any point comparing a new modern car to a 15+ year old Nissan that was not in fact the fastest model in the fleet at that time.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Are you talking about the fact that Audi themselves say 0 - 62 is 4.6 seconds ?
> 
> With 1450kg weight and 335bhp I would have said 4.6 sounds rather more likely.


Do they? Where?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

TTRS said:


> lol 11.6 was from a 420BHp stage 2 car with just exhaust and remap.
> I put money on that said car doing it in the 10's this year.


I don't believe you can get in the 10's with 420 bhp.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Standard Vs Standard = GTR win
Tuned Vs Tuned = GTR win

Standard vs tuned 

:sadwavey:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> Do they? Where?


On the Audi website....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

To get into the high 10`s with 420bhp the car would need to lose over 550kg of mass from stock.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> I don't believe you can get in the 10's with 420 bhp.


Correct that car has now been tuned to circa 500BHp with a hybrid Turbo unit.
He has not put in a good time yet we are all waiting for him to goto the Pod for a run.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking at a few road tests of the TT RS I must say the car is lovely... I believe thats the exact word. Still doesnt give me the same feeling as a RS4 or an R8 do.

I believe that the 0-60 mph 3.6 sec test was done with a special launch control that is not available on most production cars, or at least on the US? maybe I am wrong. 

Once the car goes over 30 mph is more or less what expected. Is still quick but not as quick as most people think. It would be interesting so see a stock drag race between an TT RS and an M3 or a GT-R...

I shall find out...


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> On the Audi website....


No it doesn't, it clearly states 0-62mph in 4.3secs










0-60 therefore in 4.1secs.

However, quite a few tests now have shown this is a little conservative...

2012 Audi TT RS Road Test ? Review ? Car and Driver










I'd love to see your R33 do that ;-)


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the lardy RS3 was tested at 3.8 to 60 standard by a few mags and thats the estate ish 5 door model.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

LEO-RS said:


> I'd love to see your R33 do that ;-)


You want to see a R33 do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

TTRS said:


> I think the lardy RS3 was tested at 3.8 to 60 standard by a few mags and thats the estate ish 5 door model.


If only they did it in a 3 door, would be lovely.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

andyc said:


> You want to see a R33 do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds?


No 3.67 with 335bhp, it does afterall have a weight advantage ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

I think they look quite good personally,

A couple of my old manual RS..



























Fuel economy and that was barely trying..










This was trying...










Just goes to show how cheap these things are to run a MAJOR advantage it has over some other quick cars.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

But lets not go off on a tangent.

the bet was and still is, can Leo-RS car next week post a faster 0-100mph time than a GEN1 and 2 GTR in stock form in his 410BHp car ?

I'll take money on gen 1 cars losing, not sure about the gen 2 car.

And most members here still say no chance unless we spend 20k on it. so will be interesting results in a weeks time.

Again not that it matters to any one at all, , it's just to shut up the doubters and then we can move on to all getting on again ;-) and enjoy our cars


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sumo69 said:


> Adam
> 
> I know you are quite knowledgeable on the car front, but I believe the TTRS is 4wd not fwd!


2011 arrives the weekend with any luck.

If you read what I wrote, I do say that the the rear wheels are driven.

I am just saying that it is really a front wheel drive drivetrain with an additional take off clutch directly torque the rear wheels.

Without a centre differential it is not really a true quattro set up.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I can post mine in black now


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I'd love to see your R33 do that ;-)


My 33 isnt stock, Perhaps you should check what people are running before making such statements. You wont find many standard cars on here. 

Your extrapolation of the 0 to 60 time is incorrect, in 4.1 seconds you will have 59.1mph assuming linear acceleration (Which is unlikely)

I was looking here on the Audi site...

2.5 TFSI engine < TT RS Coupé < RS < Models < Audi UK



> The Audi TT RS Coupé has a 340 PS, turbocharged 2.5 litre TFSI engine. It requires just 4.6 seconds to reach 62 mph


Compared to the R35GTR as in the original post, its not even close. In fact the only car you have proven to have bigger numbers on is a stock 17 year old Nissan.

Is if your aim to try an impress people here ? its just, Im sure most of us are not really that bothered due to us being car enthusiasts. Personally I simply dont care how one car looks on paper compared to another.

Let me ask you, Do you enjoy owning and driving your car ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

andyc said:


> You want to see a R33 do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds?


Lol that made me chuckle too, I suspect 80% of R33's on here will beat that.

Wasn't the factory figures for a std 286 brake R33 4.6sec to 62mph?

One day the RS range will have a 4wd system as technologicaly advanced as the atessa system lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol that made me chuckle too, I suspect 80% of R33's on here will beat that.
> 
> Wasn't the factory figures for a std 286 brake R33 4.6sec to 62mph?
> 
> One day the RS range will have a 4wd system as technologicaly advanced as the atessa system lol :thumbsup:


I assumed he meant my GTSt Mike... which as I stated wasnt the fastest Nissan around 17 years ago.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

lets keep on topic and wait for Leo to vbox his remapped TTRS next week.

All we have atm is talk and it's not doing any of us any favors.

His will be the 1st UK s-tronic to be remapped so no one has any idea what it's going to be able to do the 100mph sprint in. what we can say is that is will have circa 420BHp.

then it's just a time, so people need to chill out , it's a shame he only has crappy tyres on as that will hamper the get away, but that's life I guess not an excuse.

If he cracks in the 7's for a 0-100mph sprint that's going to be impressive imo for a 420BHp car, but who knows atm.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> My 33 isnt stock, Perhaps you should check what people are running before making such statements. You wont find many standard cars on here.
> 
> Your extrapolation of the 0 to 60 time is incorrect, in 4.1 seconds you will have 59.1mph assuming linear acceleration (Which is unlikely)
> 
> ...


The article is outdated, Audi now list manual as 4.5 and S-tronic in 4.3 to 62 as per the screenshot I have taken from the brochure. That too is on the website ready for download, I guess the 4.6 is for the soft top roadster (manual) It takes 0.2secs to go from 60 to 62 so 0-60 time is 4.1secs.

I enjoy it very much hence why I thrash it every time I get in it. Do you have performance stats for yours? All us car enthusiasts do, dont we?

All i am trying to do is show some doubters like yourself with your initial post on the TTRS that these cars are pretty nippy.

David, 7's for sure, probably mid 7's as im mid 8 just now with a 3200 launch and 335bhp.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Top Trumps for the internet generation! Makes me smile


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> The article is outdated, Audi now list manual as 4.5 and S-tronic in 4.3 to 62 as per the screenshot I have taken from the brochure. That too is on the website ready for download, I guess the 4.6 is for the soft top roadster (manual)
> 
> I enjoy it very much hence why I thrash it every time I get in it. Do you have performance stats for yours? All us car enthusiasts do, dont we?
> 
> All i am trying to do is show some doubters like yourself with your initial post on the TTRS that these cars are pretty nippy.


I never doubted it, In fact, I had never taken any notice of what Audi where doing untill this post came along.

Now I have had a look and learned a bit about it, It does look like a great car. Im not sure anyone will dispute that really. 

I dont have any figures for my car apart from the "Mean Smile Time" 

The engine internals are good for about 550 - 600 bhp ish, the fuel system is good for maybe 550, the turbo is good for 500+... It should be capable of 500+bhp all together, however its not going to be tuned that high, possibly 400 to 450, I wont know unless I dyno it anytime, its also about 100kg lighter than stock so far.

Calculations based on 400bhp suggest 0 - 60 in 4.0 seconds and 11.8 Quarter mile. at 450 its 3.7 and 11.59 ish... But its not really important as this is a street car, not a racer.

For the record, I dont consider my car to be High spec (And Im sure many people here will agree) Its main purpose is to be reliable and make me laugh 

If you enjoy your car, what does the rest matter ?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

so much VAG hostility.....LEO if your car does 100 in mid 7s then its no longer a girls car.....it's a fast girls car.....if it beats a stock GTR no one on here is going to lose sleep over it........the fact is we all could have bought TT RS, but we didn't...understand your audience!!!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> so much VAG hostility.....LEO if your car does 100 in mid 7s then its no longer a girls car.....it's a fast girls car.....if it beats a stock GTR no one on here is going to lose sleep over it........the fact is we all could have bought TT RS, but we didn't...understand your audience!!!


I do, you're all petrol head speedfreaks and I'm going to be pretty hard pressed to find a standard GTR to go up against so the discussion is probably most pointless I know my car is probably 1 of the slowest here, the GTR is a mighty car and as I said earlier, standard vs standard GTR wins easy, modded vs modded GTR wins easy, so end of discussion:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

The problem the TT owners may find is that at trafiic light Granprix, a GTR owner wouldnt bother racing as its a full gone conclusion.
Its almost like debating if mr bean could beat Mike Tyson in a fight.........


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I do, you're all petrol head speedfreaks and I'm going to be pretty hard pressed to find a standard GTR to go up against so the discussion is probably most pointless I know my car is probably 1 of the slowest here, the GTR is a mighty car and as I said earlier, standard vs standard GTR wins easy, modded vs modded GTR wins easy, so end of discussion:thumbsup:


You have changed your tune, we were all skin head chavs over on the audi thread!

Anyway this has been fun, keep us posted on your results when you are mapped up and if you ever down santa pod let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Aerodramatics said:


> Lol :clap: I *know* Paul is just having fun, but tongue back out of cheek, I'd have to say any TT RS packing 420bhp + torques is likely to give a standard MY09 GT-R a run for its money on a sprint drag from 30-130mph... imho
> 
> What would surprise me if the same tuned TT RS could carry as much speed through the corners and stay with a standard GT-R on a track lap on lap - given good drivers in both cars who can work the cars to the limit of their performance. GT-Rs carry a lot of speed.
> 
> ...


Totally agree & that initially was my point on the TT-Forum. How 30-130 in a straight line can now become the measure of true performance is beyond me as well as the fact you'd have to modify the TTRS to even share tarmac.

Got bored of the debate now as however it's positioned the individual concerned (according to his peers) can never be wrong.:clap:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Totally agree & that initially was my point on the TT-Forum. How 30-130 in a straight line can now become the measure of true performance is beyond me as well as the fact you'd have to modify the TTRS to even share tarmac.
> 
> Got bored of the debate now as however it's positioned the individual concerned (according to his peers) can never be wrong.:clap:


There you go again though, you think a car should be measured around its ability to go round a track?

Why though? Who actually tracks their car? Seriously? I can honestly say, I do not know of 1 person who has ever tracked their road car so why would they ever buy a car based on its track abilities? Out of all the people you know, friends, family, work colleagues and so on, what % of them have been on a race track? Go on, enlighten me.

I bought my car because it has good straight line performance, I actually cant remember the last time I was on a road with a bend in it, up and down the same old A roads and motorways and only fools push their cars on winding twisty B roads, very very dangerous.

So yes, I buy a car for its straight line grunt, you buy yours to go round track, does that make me wrong and you right?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> Hi all
> 
> The said TTRS owner might be me, as always on forums people like to tell stories lol.
> 
> ...


Where did i back pedal & i'd of course take that bet & i did spot your post but it got lost in your peers rantings so i didn't respond directly. You could have run against mine at the last VMAX as the map is switchable back to stock at the flick of a switch. I'm hoping to be at the next VMAX so more than happy to run against you or Leo.

Also, where was the abuse? I was quoting what I (& many others it appears) think. I'll grant you that one sentence i posted was worded incorrectly & i should have said "come across as".

I'm still baffled in what world a 30-130 sprint is the measure of a performance car?? I quote track times as it's clear to see a cars credentials under the same conditions with similar drivers. If straight line acceleration is now the defacto yard stick then i'll happily eat my words.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Without a centre differential it is not really a true quattro set up.


GTR doesn't have a centre diff.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> How 30-130 in a straight line can now become the measure of true performance is beyond me as well as the fact you'd have to modify the TTRS to even share tarmac.


It's an American thing and now infecting over here.

American mags are ultra anal about every statistic going. You get double page spreads just of numbers.

The Japs didn't use to be like that. A car drove well or it didn't.

I guess it is marketing driven for the willy waving type customers I dunno?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> GTR doesn't have a centre diff.


A GTR isn't a true 4wd though. Can't see the relevance of whether a centre diff is present or not when determining a cars relative performance. The new Ferrari FF doesn't have a front diff but can deploy power to all 4 wheels as required. It's what it can do, not how it does it that should be of more importance, surely?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> I'm still baffled in what world a 30-130 sprint is the measure of a performance car?? I quote track times as it's clear to see a cars credentials under the same conditions with similar drivers. If straight line acceleration is now the defacto yard stick then i'll happily eat my words.


Sebastian Vettel would likely lap you in a 197bhp clio so it's a little silly comparing lap times when it's based upon driver skill.

I'm just as baffled as you are that you base a cars performance on how quick it can go round a track when 99.9% of the general public will never ever go near a track or push their car to 110%.

Glad we're all different though but it doesn't make you right and everyone else wrong who buy their cars for other things other than track work.

An Ariel Atom flies round a track, why didn't you buy 1 of those if that's all you're after? Silly isn't it?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> There you go again though, you think a car should be measured around its ability to go round a track?
> 
> Why though? Who actually tracks their car? Seriously? I can honestly say, I do not know of 1 person who has ever tracked their road car so why would they ever buy a car based on its track abilities? Out of all the people you know, friends, family, work colleagues and so on, what % of them have been on a race track? Go on, enlighten me.
> 
> ...


That says it all really. It's not a case of who tracks their car as you're correct that only a small number of owners ever will, however a track is a better measure of overall performance as it takes into account speed, handling & braking among other things, so is a far better yardstick & one the motor industry must agree with me on.

So many performance cars are now tested & tuned around Nordschleife & the times around there are indeed a benchmark which most aspire to.

I know many performance car owners who track their cars as i know & include myself in the category of enthusiast. Check out the events area on this & other car forums & you'll see quite a few folk do like tracking their cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

de wonderful said:


> GTR doesn't have a centre diff.


Really, you sure about that?

Not even in the transfer case?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5abSCtk1k

Pretty sure Andy Ackerly, GTR specialist of Nissan UK says above that it does when discussing that the 2011 disconnects it at under 6 mph. Have a look around 11min and 13 seconds.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> It's an American thing and now infecting over here.
> 
> American mags are ultra anal about every statistic going. You get double page spreads just of numbers.
> 
> ...


I think the 30-130 is actually a British thing started by the members of the Mitsubishi owners club. This was due to the abuse the transmission receives on a full blown hard launch and the thousands of clutches they were all going through. 30-130 is used then to remove the element of launch and it lets you know how quick a car really is. 0-60 doesn't do this, a lotus elise posts 5.5secs to 60 and over 20 to 100 for example. Some cars are quick to 100 but slow beyond that so 30-130 weeds the men from the boys so to speak. Good benchmark and it's getting very popular. Quite a few GTR's run at the last event but they were nowhere near the big boys in their evos Evo 1000-1200kg, GTR = 1800kg

Paul, you can go onto vmax there too which negates the need for the official vmax event. Will meet you there and see what your car can do:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

LEO-RS said:


> There you go again though, you think a car should be measured around its ability to go round a track?
> 
> Why though? Who actually tracks their car? Seriously? I can honestly say, I do not know of 1 person who has ever tracked their road car so why would they ever buy a car based on its track abilities? Out of all the people you know, friends, family, work colleagues and so on, what % of them have been on a race track? Go on, enlighten me.


Erm.... ALOT of people on here? I'd say atleast 80% of all people registered on this site has tracked their car.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Really, you sure about that?
> 
> Not even in the transfer case?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it a centre diff.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Sebastian Vettel would likely lap you in a 197bhp clio so it's a little silly comparing lap times when it's based upon driver skill.
> 
> I'm just as baffled as you are that you base a cars performance on how quick it can go round a track when 99.9% of the general public will never ever go near a track or push their car to 110%.
> 
> ...


Did my reply not make sense?

Lap times are the correct measure as it's usually a select few highly skilled drivers who post the times. So no real margin for operator differences.

Just refer back to the many stats i posted on TT-Forum & you'll see the same pro driver names listed against many different marques.

It's a gimme that Vettel would be alot quicker than me round any track, however unless he had the advantage of track knowledge, he'd possibly have to come play with a slightly quicker can than a 197bhp Clio, perhaps your car??:sadwavey:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> Erm.... ALOT of people on here? I'd say atleast 80% of all people registered on this site has tracked their car.


There are 32,000 people registered to this site so you're saying at least 25,600 of them track their cars?

I find that extraordinary and would be surprised if there were even 100.

I dont know anybody personally but each to their own, not something im into, a very expensive hobby, £1200 for a set of tyres that last a couple of hours, brake pads disintegrating, discs cracking, oils and fluids needing changed, probably about £2k for a track day and you have 25,600 members doing this frequently?

Do you all work in the stock markets or are you all footballers?

80% is a little silly mate, perhaps 4-5% track their cars from here.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> I think the 30-130 is actually a British thing started by the members of the Mitsubishi owners club. This was due to the abuse the transmission receives on a full blown hard launch and the thousands of clutches they were all going through. 30-130 is used then to remove the element of launch and it lets you know how quick a car really is. 0-60 doesn't do this, a lotus elise posts 5.5secs to 60 and over 20 to 100 for example. Some cars are quick to 100 but slow beyond that so 30-130 weeds the men from the boys so to speak. Good benchmark and it's getting very popular. Quite a few GTR's run at the last event but they were nowhere near the big boys in their evos Evo 1000-1200kg, GTR = 1800kg
> 
> Paul, you can go onto vmax there too which negates the need for the official vmax event. Will meet you there and see what your car can do:thumbsup:


I'm a regular at the official VMAX events & enjoy going as most attending are now good friends (who often track their cars). I'm pretty confident that the event you speak of doesn't have anywhere near the same distance of runway to exploit or twisties to play on (i like going round corners fast also).

Will keep an eye out for the event you speak of & depending on my availability i may try to attend. If you have any details by all means post them.


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hell, I've tracked my R33, my R35, I actively race my R32, I have a Caterham just added to the stable that will be tracked at every opportunity, and if I can convince the wife, I'll take the XK-R out on track too!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> I'm a regular at the official VMAX events & enjoy going as most attending are now good friends (who often track their cars). I'm pretty confident that the event you speak of doesn't have anywhere near the same distance of runway to exploit or twisties to play on (i like going round corners fast also).
> 
> Will keep an eye out for the event you speak of & depending on my availability i may try to attend. If you have any details by all means post them.


Its a once per year only event and was last run back in March at RAF Marham. The runway is slightly shorter than Bruntingthorpe but not by much, (2800m vs 3000m) some evos managing to break 200 or so.

There's normally a lot of publicity on the forums so keep your eyes peeled early next year for the next 1. If you refer to the chart posted below, if you're running around 630bhp you should be around the 9.3secs mark










The top Evo and I think the current record holder, 5.8secs..

***x202a;Rosssport 4G63 2000cc Evo 6 GT42 MLR 30-130 5.84 Seconds!***x202c;‏ - YouTube

It's an interesting event


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Serious offer to TTRS and/or LEO-RS*

Here's an offer one of you, or both, may want to take up. I don't know where you guys are based but if you want to organise a venue between where you are and I am, I'll turn up with my 100% standard 09 R35 and have a run against you for the sake of research. Winner gets bragging rights. Hows that then?

Whilst I'm not particularly competetive in anything outside of earning a living I'd give it my best shot to try and defend the honour of Japans finest. Regardless of who wins and who loses we'll have to have a game of Top Trumps to round the day off and then agree that we aren't each others enemies, just car enthusiasts.

What do you say to it?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Here's an offer one of you, or both, may want to take up. I don't know where you guys are based but if you want to organise a venue between where you are and I am, I'll turn up with my 100% standard 09 R35 and have a run against you for the sake of research. Winner gets bragging rights. Hows that then?
> 
> Whilst I'm not particularly competetive in anything outside of earning a living I'd give it my best shot to try and defend the honour of Japans finest. Regardless of who wins and who loses we'll have to have a game of Top Trumps to round the day off and then agree that we aren't each others enemies, just car enthusiasts.
> 
> What do you say to it?


A Battle of the brands!

Bulk standard cars against each other! opcorn:


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Did my reply not make sense?
> 
> he'd possibly have to come play with a slightly quicker can than a 197bhp Clio, perhaps your car??:sadwavey:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Its a once per year only event and was last run back in March at RAF Marham. The runway is slightly shorter than Bruntingthorpe but not by much, (2800m vs 3000m) some evos managing to break 200 or so.
> 
> There's normally a lot of publicity on the forums so keep your eyes peeled early next year for the next 1. If you refer to the chart posted below, if you're running around 630bhp you should be around the 9.3secs mark
> 
> ...


I'll keep my eyes peeled. Where is the starting point on the 2800m runway? At Brunters you enter the main runway at circa 60mph & then get about 3/4 of the main runway before hitting the timing beams & braking (very hard) to make the tight right hander.

Assume this is the Marham in Norfolk? That's the arse end of nowhere & about 240 miles from home. If i can tie it into some work then i'll give it a shot to attend.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Here's an offer one of you, or both, may want to take up. I don't know where you guys are based but if you want to organise a venue between where you are and I am, I'll turn up with my 100% standard 09 R35 and have a run against you for the sake of research. Winner gets bragging rights. Hows that then?
> 
> Whilst I'm not particularly competetive in anything outside of earning a living I'd give it my best shot to try and defend the honour of Japans finest. Regardless of who wins and who loses we'll have to have a game of Top Trumps to round the day off and then agree that we aren't each others enemies, just car enthusiasts.
> 
> What do you say to it?


Sounds like a plan & i'm not that far from you as reside in Lancashire. Not sure how or where we'd secure a venue though? But i'm liking the idea alot.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Marham is just along the road from Bruntingthorpe, well not quite, 90m east but still in the same part of the country. There is a good run on period for top speed but I dont think it's as much as what you get at Brunters.

Tazz, im in the sticks all the way up here in Aberdeen but the other chap may take you up on the offer. Paul, i think your car is just a little too strong for a TT ;-)


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Marham is just along the road from Bruntingthorpe, there is a good run on period for top speed but I dont think its as much as what you get at Brunters.
> 
> Tazz, im in the sticks all the way up here in Aberdeen but the other chap may take you up on the offer. Paul, i think your car is just a little too strong for a TT ;-)


As stated on the TT-Forum thread, i can switch my car back to the OEM map at the flick of a switch.

According to Google, RAF Marham is in Norfolk? Is their another one in Leicestershire?

On the running list from this years event that you posted, a Stage 1 tuned TTRS ran a 14.26, but the quickest stock GT-R ran 12.92?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> As stated on the TT-Forum thread, i can switch my car back to the OEM map at the flick of a switch.
> 
> According to Google, RAF Marham is in Norfolk? Is their another one in Leicestershire?
> 
> On the running list from this years event that you posted, a Stage 1 tuned TTRS ran a 14.26, but the quickest stock GT-R ran 12.92?


I edited to say 90m east but for me that's just along the road considering it's 500m from my front door

This gives you a better indication of what they do, accelerate through 30mph in the coned area and then onto top speed

***x202a;PDW @ RAF Marham 30-130***x202c;‏ - YouTube

Yes you are right,

Manual TTRS 410bhp = 14.26 (4 half second gear changes, 5th gear needed)
GTR 13.89
GTR 13.39
GTR 13.1
GTR 12.92

Unfortunately only 1 TTRS there and this particular chap was having problems with his settings in the weeks prior to this. Remember I have the DSG box that saves 0.5secs every upshift over the manual but never the less I look forward to the next event.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

LEO-RS said:


> There you go again though, you think a car should be measured around its ability to go round a track?
> 
> Why though? Who actually tracks their car? Seriously? *I can honestly say, I do not know of 1 person who has ever tracked their road car* so why would they ever buy a car based on its track abilities? Out of all the people you know, friends, family, work colleagues and so on, what % of them have been on a race track? Go on, enlighten me.
> 
> ...


And there we have it, thread closed.
Leo you don't appear to have a clue about what a GT-R is, its heritage or why we have them. 

Now run along and go back to play in the kiddies' playground, there's a good lad... :chuckle:


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's safe to say a car that can handle rapid changes in direction is going to be safer than one that can't, particularly when something unexpected happens. If all your car can do is go in a straight line, presumably all you know how to do is hit the brakes, which in some cases is the *worst* thing you can do. And if you don't know that, might I suggest some driver training might be in order?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I think there a lot of delusional GTR owners, plenty of modded cars out there that will have you thinking has my GTR broke !!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I now own both: a Skyline GT-R, and an Audi RS (C5 RS6).

The RS series are rather special cars. Going German, I chose Audi over BMW and Mercedes due to their tunability and just the technological nature of the RS series.

My R32 is close to 700bhp, but that's not what it's about. It's high strung, it's extremely involving and you have to drive it in furious anger to provoke the beast into astonishingly savage performance both in a straight line as well as staying utterly neutral in corners.

My C5 RS6 is an exercise in luxury, and my first proper luxury saloon in twenty years. I feel spoilt and cosseted, and I don't even need to use the flappy paddles really, just a lazy shove on the throttle and the car bolts forward, in near silence. Well, at least "silence" compared to my Skyline. It's an RS Audi, and it feels special. The 8-pot front brakes are epic, especially given the immense size and weight of the car. The 4.2 liter V8 twin turbo was built by Cosworth. Software alone has brought the car up to 520-odd bhp, and with a straight pipe exhaust and another reflash, promises somewhere around 550bhp. I've always wanted to own a twin turbo V8, yet needed a large four-door saloon that I can drive across America in comfort. Can it corner? It weighs two tons; cornering is missing the point of this car.

The TT RS is interesting in that it's an RS, and that it revives the exhaust note of the straight five from the 80s. I wouldn't drive one as I have a *****, but I don't slander its existence, as I'm glad the straight five has made a comeback. Really does belong more in the RS3 however.

Note that what I like about these cars has nothing to do with which is faster or runs quicker lap times. Different tools for different needs, but to me, the RS badge (especially as very few RS Audis were exported to the States) is as unique, special, and meaningful as a GT-R badge, but in a *completely* different way. It just depends on where your passions lie. An RS for me is a daily car to make the daily drive good enough for a petrolhead. Any GT-R, at least for me, should be tuned within an inch of it's life, have rock-hard suspension, and be a true outright drivers and all-out performance car.

Time will tell however if I can resist putting circuit-spec coilovers and really do install straight pipes on my Audi as I have on my R32.....


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Comparing an Audi TT to a GTR is just retarded in every way.

For a start like someone else said the TT is a girls car and the GTR is a man's car.

Secondly the TT isn't even a supercar the R8 yes TT no.

And the TT sucks looooool its ugly and cheap.

Not even in the planet dimension as the R35 lol

That TT forum is but hurt because they can't afford the R8 or the GTR.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> I think there a lot of delusional GTR owners, plenty of modded cars out there that will have you thinking has my GTR broke !!


Yes, but this discussion is with a TTRS and not all the modded cars out there. 

So no they are not delusional.

Of course there are lots of cars that will quite easily brush a 35 to one side. But thats for another thread.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

andyc said:


> Yes, but this discussion is with a TTRS and not all the modded cars out there.
> 
> So no they are not delusional.
> 
> Of course there are lots of cars that will quite easily brush a 35 to one side. But thats for another thread.


 Not much that will stand in the way of a modded GTR... Wait until the Hulk is uncaged.

Plus stock is what it's all about. Anyone can mod a car but whats it like stock? GTR rules.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Here's an offer one of you, or both, may want to take up. I don't know where you guys are based but if you want to organise a venue between where you are and I am, I'll turn up with my 100% standard 09 R35 and have a run against you for the sake of research. Winner gets bragging rights. Hows that then?
> 
> Whilst I'm not particularly competetive in anything outside of earning a living I'd give it my best shot to try and defend the honour of Japans finest. Regardless of who wins and who loses we'll have to have a game of Top Trumps to round the day off and then agree that we aren't each others enemies, just car enthusiasts.
> 
> What do you say to it?


I'll pay and organise for it to happen at an air field, loser pays me back the fees and the others petrol to and from the event


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TTRS said:


> I'll pay and organise for it to happen at an air field, loser pays me back the fees and the others petrol to and from the event


 Yeah your stock TT vs. Tazz's stock GTR... He wins.. Want mods? Your best modded TTRS vs. Our best modded GTR...


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Comparing an Audi TT to a GTR is just retarded in every way.
> 
> For a start like someone else said the TT is a girls car and the GTR is a man's car.
> 
> ...


lol

Both can be had 1 to 2 years old for 40k
Girls and men well I guess that makes me a girl and you a man !!!!
TT sucks and is ugly, do a poll of 100 people I think more will say the GTR is ugly.
We cannot afford a GTR or R8 ? as above all three can be had for 40k to 50k

strange post


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Not much that will stand in the way of a modded GTR... Wait until the Hulk is uncaged.
> 
> Plus stock is what it's all about. Anyone can mod a car but whats it like stock? GTR rules.


I meant stock, I know modded ones are quick.

And whys it all about stock? Stock is boring, predictable... 

On a runway or long straight sprints the GTR will lose out to powerful cars when high speeds are involved.

I mean even an M5 can pull from a GTR.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> That TT forum is but hurt because they can't afford the R8 or the GTR.


What a load of crap :chairshot


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TTRS said:


> lol
> 
> Both can be had 1 to 2 years old for 40k
> Girls and men well I guess that makes me a girl and you a man !!!!
> ...


TT = Girls car (look at it.....)
Why buy a TT if you could get an R8??? Beyond me...
GTR is a unique shape.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

andyc said:


> What a load of crap :chairshot


 Nope, TT's are compared to the Nissan 370Z not an F'ing GTR lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

andyc said:


> I meant stock, I know modded ones are quick.
> 
> And whys it all about stock? Stock is boring, predictable...
> 
> ...


 Because at stick it shows the cars real potential and ability. Otherwise why have Ferrari's and Zonda's?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh dear, the evo mag reading middle class toss brigade have invaded ...

What is it about German car owners behind their computers? ..... I thought the mainstream regarded Audi (like BMW and Pork) as prestigious and technically superior to everything from the east, so why do they want to take a pop at a Nissan?

Are they so insecure and unsatisfied with there overated snob mobiles that they feel the need to enter pointless talentless pissing contests to justify parting so much money and to re-inflat their egos?


Oh course, its an Audi TT, it's all about image, and fooling people and themselves they are somebody better than they actually are ...

How sad ...


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> TT = Girls car (look at it.....)
> Why buy a TT if you could get an R8??? Beyond me...
> GTR is a unique shape.


Why is it a girls car ?

I got the TT because with a cheap map it's quicker than a R8 and Stock GTR
it also is low tax, does 30mpg has a boot and is usable every day, not in your face.

R8 is slower, eats fuel, tax is expensive has no boot and is not an every day usable car.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Nope, TT's are compared to the Nissan 370Z not an F'ing GTR lol


Im sorry but what in gods name are you on about??? :chairshot

You said the TT owners couldnt afford a R8 or GTR, but a second hand GTR is cheaper than a new TTRS. And you can pick up an R8 for 60k.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TTRS said:


> Why is it a girls car ?
> 
> I got the TT because with a cheap map it's quicker than a R8 and Stock GTR
> it also is low tax, does 30mpg has a boot and is usable every day, not in your face.
> ...


 The shape and posture of the car to me personally just looks feminine... But I guess each to their own... Sorry if I offended you, no hard feelings.:thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

As I said in my 1st post on here, both cars have image issues, none affect the owners
so not offended at all.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Because at stick it shows the cars real potential and ability. Otherwise why have Ferrari's and Zonda's?


Of course, a stock car shows the cars real potential and ability. Silly me


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

andyc said:


> Of course, a stock car shows the cars real potential and ability. Silly me


 Indeed.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Having read a few posts in this thread and a few on the TT forum I am amazed at how insecure some people are. I think its interesting what cars can do what performance-wise, but neither the GTR or TTRS is the fastest car ever built. I have a GTR because I love driving it, but I don't feel emasculated (like some seem to) if someone has a quicker car - I worry for those that do because there will always be someone faster. 

I think the original claim was that a modded TTRS could beat a stock GTR. Its a valid question. Some people feel this is irrelevant - we must only compare stock with stock. Some of these are probably the same people who get excited about a modded GTR beating Veyron times.

Both the TTRS and GTR are great cars - we all choose what we want, but roads and tracks are more interesting because both have passionate drivers who want to enjoy their cars, improve their perfomance, etc.

In short, its an interesting comparison, but let's not get so concerned about who has the biggest ****. If you have so much time on your hands, go out for a drive.

DB


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> Why is it a girls car ?
> 
> I got the TT because with a cheap map it's quicker than a R8 and Stock GTR
> it also is low tax, does 30mpg has a boot and is usable every day, not in your face.
> ...


I must admit that I never liked the TT, the shape always looked eggy to me and a bit girlie. Said this I admit that the TT RS is a different breed. I have seen videos of TT RS with 450 bhp and pulling away from cars with similar stock power which I find impressive to say the least.

However, I have also seen other cars do this, for example, the BMW 335i. A few mods and you can easily reach 450 bhp. Still probably not as quick as a TT RS but good enough. 

So this brings me to my next question, why people bother buying a BMW E46 or even an E92 M3 if they can easily tune up a 335i to match the M3? Guess most people here will know the answer.

Personally I would rather have the RS4, RS3, R8 or the RS6 even if they are not as quick on a straight line. But that is just my personal opinion. Same reason why I'd rather have an R34 than an R35 (hopefully soon).

Lets face it, the reason why you like the TT RS is because you like waiting on the highway for that random driver approaching from behind flashing his front lights so you can just accelerate and pull away leaving a big smile on your face... and I admit, this sometimes feels nice!

But believe me, 10 years ago, if I happen to come across a driver like this, no matter how fast your car is, it wouldn't matter to me, you might pull away but sooner or later I will catch up with you... of course that was back in the days when I was mentally insane, now I am different... And what I learn from all this is that it doesn't really matter how powerful your car is, what is going to determine who wins that "race" is up to the driver skills and mental health.

Going fast on a straight line is boring after a while and deep inside I know, that is the car who is winning the "race" not me... but thats just my opinion of course. I rather think I am the reason why my car is fast not the other way around


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Comparing an Audi TT to a GTR is just retarded in every way.
> 
> For a start like someone else said the TT is a girls car and the GTR is a man's car.
> 
> ...


Is this supposed to be a wind up or are you for real? I just about fell off my chair.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Is this supposed to be a wind up or are you for real? I just about fell off my chair.


 No wonder you got a TT if you can't even stay in a chair how you ever meant to handle a GTR?:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sidious said:


> Oh dear, the evo mag reading middle class toss brigade have invaded ...


Ahem, excuse me? What about the evo mag writing middle class toss brigade? :chuckle:

Glad you brought up evo magazine though. We ran a TTRS as a Fast Fleet car and whilst it was admired, it was not regarded as being even remotely in the same league as the GT-R.

The GT-R don't forget was compared against the £130k R8 V10 and £110k 997.2 Turbo and was considered superior in evey respect and by a large margin too.

The reason I was so harsh on Leo's laughable "I don't know a single person who drives on track" and "pushing your car on a twisty B road is dangerous" statement is that that is precisely what evo magazine "The Thrill of Driving" is all about, and what most true petrolheads would consider very important or essential to the make up of a true drivers' car.

Heard of a little TV programme called Top Gear? They have their own dedicated track FFS!

Straight line speed is but a small part of the make up of a proper drivers' car. Handling, driver involvement, braking, grip, are all massively important too.

Audi have made a few superb driver's cars over the years, but the TTRS is hardly the best of them, and even the best of them are found short compared to the GT-R.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry mate but a specced up TTRS comes to about £55k (although it's easy to get 10% discount) This is in a similar ballpark as to what most people here paid out for their GTRs. R8's can be had for about £50k these days so I dont think TTRS owners are unable to buy a GTR or an R8? Strange comment? 

Why an R8 though? They are 'slow' untunable cars, they drink fuel, are expensive to tax and are impractical for every day use. The V10 is lovely but they are £100k. Most TTRS owners have probably looked very closely at the GTR, I know I did, but I could not justify the running costs or the brashness of the car, it's big, heavy, loud, and expensive to run. That's what took my money into the Audi dealer. I think it's a performance bargain with a good overall package which includes the running costs. 

Ugly and cheap? What's cheap about it? Have you sat inside a TT cabin, there's nothing cheap about it. As for the other comments, yep the TTRS is a girls car the same way the GTR is a chav car. Silly isn't it ;-)

Anyway you're entitled to your opinion, it just made me lol a little. All good fun though I certainly don't take offence :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Expensive to run? My R35 has cost a *fraction* of what the 530d did over the same time period. As in, 10%.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Leo isn't it 55k for a 2011 top spec RS and it was 55k top spec GTR 2 years ago....apples and pears again!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

David, is there much driver involvement with the GTR? Not too many gadgets? Genuine question, M3 CSL is a great drivers car, GT3RS is too, even the little Clio sports, is the GTR on the same level as these? I take it you're a journo with evo?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Sorry mate but a specced up TTRS comes to about £55k (although it's easy to get 10% discount) This is in a similar ballpark as to what most people here paid out for their GTRs. R8's can be had for about £50k these days so I dont think TTRS owners are unable to buy a GTR or an R8? Strange comment?
> 
> Why an R8 though? They are 'slow' untunable cars, they drink fuel, are expensive to tax and are impractical for every day use. The V10 is lovely but they are £100k. Most TTRS owners have probably looked very closely at the GTR, I know I did, but I could not justify the running costs or the brashness of the car, it's big, heavy, loud, and expensive to run. That's what took my money into the Audi dealer. I think it's a performance bargain with a good overall package which includes the running costs.
> 
> ...


 You are some what right and some what wrong... 

I have sat in a TT before and being completely honest I felt out of place, I wouldn't have it in me to be seen in one of them.

I say R8 because that's Audi's top dog in the same way the GTR is Nissan's top dog so I assume that the R8 is every Audi fans goal. I guess assuming is a stupid thing to do... My bad.

My can't afford comment was percieved the wrong way... I meant in the respect that I would own a Ferrari 599 GTO or 458 if I could afford it. Can I? Nope:bawling: Same way for TT's to R8's in the respect of that cost's to much to buy and run blah blah....

And how does GTR owners get dubbed 'chavs'? I say TT's are girls cars because they look feminine and girly and that's that. GTR's look masculine and strong... Where does chav come onto it?

But I see your point to an extent, especially on running costs... But I still find it silly comparing a genuine super car to a TT. Like I said before the TT should be compared to the 370Z not the R35... That's R8 territory.


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you aren't feeling the R35, you're simply not driving it hard enough.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Sorry mate but a specced up TTRS comes to about £55k so in the same ballpark as to what most people here paid out for their GTRs. R8's can be had for about £50k these days so I dont think TTRS owners are unable to buy a GTR or an R8? Strange comment?


Things dont work that way. A second hand TT RS costs about 33k same as a GTI but you still see people buying GTIs and not TT RS.



> Why an R8 though? They are 'slow' untunable cars, they drink fuel, are expensive to tax and are impractical for every day use. The V10 is lovely but they are £100k. Most TTRS owners have probably looked very closely at the GTR, I know I did, but I could not justify the running costs or the brashness of the car, it's big, heavy, loud, and expensive to run. That's what took my money into the Audi dealer. I think it's a performance bargain with a good overall package which includes the running costs.


I agree. But comparing them both is like comparing a RS4 with a A4. They might look the same inside, they might even, with a bit of tunning, have similar specs, but they are just not the same.

Driving is all about how the car makes you feel and how you "adapt" to the car. You went after the most common thing, power (as I said same reason why people by a 335i instead of a second hand M3 E46), you like the feeling of acceleration and you dont care about the rest, which is fair enough, no problem with that. 

I could be thinking of buying a FQ400 or even a M3 but I want a BNR34. I felt in love with that car since the moment I saw it. I hope it meets my expectations



> Ugly and cheap? What's cheap about it? Have you sat inside a TT cabin, there's nothing cheap about it. As for the other comments, yep the TTRS is a girls car the same way the GTR is a chav car. Silly isn't it ;-)


I dont agree neither. Wouldnt say is ugly nor cheap. A R34 might look cheap but I still prefer it before the R35! Whatever makes you happy man!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Alloy, you could probably spec a TTRS north of £60k if you were mad enough to tick all the options. New GTR is of course £70k before options which is a little too expensive in my eyes. £55k though like you said on the other forum seems to be the norm for a new GTR MY11 which is very nicely priced for what's on offer. A performance bargain yes.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> But I see your point to an extent, especially on running costs... But I still find it silly comparing a genuine super car to a TT. Like I said before the TT should be compared to the 370Z not the R35... That's R8 territory.


Indeed, most car magazines in fact put the TT RS in the same range, even compare them to the 370Z or the porsche boxter..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL I missed this thread out:

Just for note:

1) Any tuned 300HP car like an Impreza STI, Evo or an Audi TTRS, tuned up to 400-500HP with conventional tuning like Turbo, Intercooler, Fuel delivery, computer, ex . . . . will of course be fast, but in 99,99% of the cases: bad balanced cars with thought big power, but crappy reliability and crap circuit performance.

2) Which means that it takes much money and knowledge, plus possible aftermarket parts companies, to build any of these cars to a R35 GTR level in power and circuit performance .

3) Audi TTRS, thought being great cars, will quick die, if driven in a professional manner on tracks, with real racing pedigree. . . . thats when the GTRs just start to do what they are ment for.


By the way my mates 350HP Starlet GT will spank any GTR or 400HP TTRS, but thats just normal when you put such power in a 800kg car and floor it) . . still no GTR


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

LEO-RS said:


> David, is there much driver involvement with the GTR? Not too many gadgets? Genuine question, M3 CSL is a great drivers car, GT3RS is too, even the little Clio sports, is the GTR on the same level as these? I take it you're a journo with evo?


You genuinely seem like a nice guy Leo. But clearly you don't read much of the performance car press or even watch Top Gear or you wouldn't need to ask. Here's the article comparing the GT-R with the 997.2 Turbo and R8 V10. http://www.evo.co.uk/features/features/260080/porsche_911_turbo_v_nissan_gtr_v_audi_r8_v10.html

As I said, it does not beat the others merely on numbers. John's conclusion is: "We haven't discovered any blinding new roads, and nor did we find an all-weather supercar more appealing than the Nissan GT-R. The badge may still not sell the car to some, nor may the looks, but for *depth of character* and ability there's nothing here to touch it. "


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> You genuinely seem like a nice guy Leo. But clearly you don't read much of the performance car press or even watch Top Gear or you wouldn't need to ask. Here's the article comparing the GT-R with the 997.2 Turbo and R8 V10. Porsche 911 Turbo v Nissan GT-R v Audi R8 V10 | evo features
> 
> As I said, it does not beat the others merely on numbers. John's conclusion is: "We haven***8217;t discovered any blinding new roads, and nor did we find an all-weather supercar more appealing than the Nissan GT-R. The badge may still not sell the car to some, nor may the looks, but for *depth of character* and ability there***8217;s nothing here to touch it. "


 +10


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol chav's...do you know how many celebs have GT-R's? Including F1 drivers...

even though they could afford more expensive cars they went for the GT-R.....did any one even consider a TTRS?

your comparing a sporty car with a supercar killing machine.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TTRS said:


> I'll pay and organise for it to happen at an air field, loser pays me back the fees and the others petrol to and from the event


Split the costs and you're on, my offer was not to prove anything to myself or others but just to give a conclusive answer to the original question of whether a modded TTRS is quicker than a standard R35. I have nothing to prove but I would like to see the answer for curiosities sake.

Frankly, the past couple of pages of this thread are embarrassing to say the least. I really can't be bothered with all the tit for tat knob extension stuff that's being spouted but my offer to you guys to go up against a stock GTR stands. I'll leave it with you.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Jeez this thread started so good with all the unpolitical remarks. Now it is just a yes and no game what's the better car. Both the GTR and the TTRS are great cars but for different purposes and public. The TT fan boys on here, I really can't understand why you registered and post on here. To convert us? I think you are preaching at the wrong church. Here are GTR fanboys, we will never like a TT nor think a TT is the better car, no matter what you say. If we would like the TT better than the GTR we would be posting now on the TT forum. Or read Cosmopolitan/gay porn.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> If we would like the TT better than the GTR we would be posting now on the TT forum. Or read Cosmopolitan/gay porn.


That part... I was eating some cheese and almost choke to death... 
lol


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Look at his Vbox times, you all know the standard GTR times, where's the argument ?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree...this thread got silly about page 2 and is now just ridiculous :blahblah:

The TTRS is undoubtably a good car as is the GTR. Horses for courses.

Both have a lot of power/performance for the money and i'm sure everybody who bought either a GTR or a TTRS is very happy with their decision.

I personally wouldn't even care if a modded TTRS did beat a stock GTR. The GTR is still the car for me. And if i was so inclined i could spend £600 on a cobb and then boom bye bye TTRS.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Why an R8 though? They are 'slow' untunable cars, they drink fuel, are expensive to tax and are impractical for every day use. The V10 is lovely but they are £100k.



Since when has the TTRS been a 'tuner' car? A cat back and a re-map is NOT tuning, there is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

The entire concept of an Audi TT vs. Nissan GTR R35 was ridiculous from the start to be honest.

But they started with the stereo typing on their site saying were 'chavs'.

We won though.

R35 > TT


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> The entire concept of an Audi TT vs. Nissan GTR R35 was ridiculous from the start to be honest.
> 
> But they started with the stereo typing on their site saying were 'chavs'.
> 
> ...


More old men than chavs, from what I have seen


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> More old men than chavs, from what I have seen


 Haha well old or not the GTR brother hood has got to stick together.:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if I'm going to take a potshot at the TT RS, here it is:

we're enthusiasts who prefer very special cars. The GTR assembly plant at Tochigi is very well documented with extremely unique manufacturing steps. Hermetically sealed clean room for engine assembly, it goes on and on.

RS Audis are all built in a plant dedicated for this high end range, as the original M-series BMWs were handbuilt at BMW Motorsport. 

...except for the TT RS, which is made in Hungary on the normal TT production line. A step downwards, and hopefully not the beginning of a cheapening of the RS badge...


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> Since when has the TTRS been a 'tuner' car? A cat back and a re-map is NOT tuning, there is a lot more to it than that.


Thats the whole point we were making lol.

I have NOT had to tune my car, I still have my standard exhaust, my car cost 20k less, it can out drag a GTR with a cheap remap and is very cheap to run.

When people are spening 50k you can buy just about anything give or take it being 1 to 3 years old, the point was I bought new which I said I would never do again just because I could not even find a 2nd hand car which could outperform it which had a much needed large boot and did good mpg and was cheap on tax.

You can tune these cars but they are very new we have 3 guys running 500BHp and next week we will have the 1st map on a DSG box, they are working of fueling as that is the limit atm then I guess once that is sorted 530BHp will be retuned on those 3 cars.

Swap the seats for some Recaro's change the wheels and battery and you end up with a 4WD car weighing in at 1395kg with 530Bhp which looks stock to 99% of people.

these sorts of car will prob then do sub 3 to 60 very low 7's to 100 and the 1/4 in the 10's

I don't see what's to get upset about, if we are all gay hairdressers who are comfortable with our sexulality.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL this reminds me of arguments on MR2 forums about modded MR2s being able to beat Porsches. Well duh, yeah, that might happen. But two questions - can you do that day in and day out, at a variety of tracks and still have a comfortable ride to the south of France?
- which would you rather own.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> The entire concept of an Audi TT vs. Nissan GTR R35 was ridiculous from the start to be honest.
> 
> But they started with the stereo typing on their site saying were 'chavs'.
> 
> ...


won, I don't see any winners or losers !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

i'm guessing a modified 500bhp odd TT RS has no where near the driveability and response of either a stock or modified GTR....and that is the difference!!


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

alloy said:


> i'm guessing a modified 500bhp odd TT RS has no where near the driveability and response of either a stock or modified GTR....and that is the difference!!


They drive like stock the power comes in if you put your foot down, the turbo is small so no lag, infact the tuned cars I guess will have less lag because of the rebuilt turbo unit to better specs,bearing etc.
You would have no idea you were in a tuned car.

it's not 1 v the other people need to chill out I like both cars, I change my car most years to try new stuff out.

What we were shocked about was the transformation of a stock TTRS with just a map on, and yes we picked the GTR to compair our figures with and also the 997 turbo. Ofcouse we 1st looked at the R8 but that's a lot slower.

You have to admit a brand new 45k car with DSG and a remap doing the ton mid 7's is quite impressive even if you hate the cars.

We get enough stick owning them already without you guys giving us ahard time aswell


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

TTRS said:


> Thats the whole point we were making lol.
> 
> I have NOT had to tune my car, I still have my standard exhaust, my car cost 20k less, it can out drag a GTR with a cheap remap and is very cheap to run.
> 
> ...


Tuning isn't something you 'have to do'. It's about making a car transcend it beginnings and it's about the process and journey.

Re-map an expensive car with a cutting edge engine and slap yourself on the back when it makes 500 hp without you picking up a spanner - big deal.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

TTRS said:


> You would have no idea you were in a tuned car.


It's a re-mapped car with OEM turbos.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You're never going to get an unbiased view on these cars either here or on the audi forum, so post the arguement on Passionford, they'll give you an honest unbiased opinion on both cars and then tell you that their Fiesta RS Turbo will beat any car


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Ahem, excuse me? What about the evo mag writing middle class toss brigade? :chuckle:
> 
> Glad you brought up evo magazine though. We ran a TTRS as a Fast Fleet car and whilst it was admired, it was not regarded as being even remotely in the same league as the GT-R.
> 
> ...


Sorry David, not taking a dig at the magazine but the braggard visitors on this forum, but let me try to set the context. 

I was implying the types of misguided people who are so brainwashed by the european elite brands, you see em in online like in Pistonbarnets, you see em in Knightbridge, Abu Dhabi, mainland Europe and in the British suburbs - many who look down on anything else without the badge and totally intolerant to the different approaches that companies like Nissan take towards performance cars, the Americans have their "way" too and are usually dimissed in similar vein.

So since Audi is regarded to be better than Nissan - image wise, engineering and heritage wise, and it fools strangers that you are a somebody in today's world by spending money on the latest gadget and the hottest brand, why are these cocky little Audi TT drivers doing on public forum ranting on about 0-60 and 30-1xx mph-whatever against a Nissan? Why compare to a brand with no image, to a car that looks, sounds and goes nothing like the types of cars they worship? What is their insecurity?


Genuine car enthuasts or someone who is genuinely satisified with his/her car only care about how the car drives and makes them feel. I do not see this at all from the posers who have invaded the forum - what I see is a bunch of blokes who care about what the outside world thinks of him and his set of wheels, to get the attention they want, they need the biggest brand and the biggest benchmark they can afford and the least amount of skill to pull it off...

What's next, frugal middle aged old men with chipped TDis coming here challenging Nissan GTR owners to a dyno shootout on who makes the most torque at 1300 RPM???


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> It's a re-mapped car with OEM turbos.


?

The guys with 500BHp don't run the oem turbo

2 run a Loba and one runs a Owen, both are hybrids
Now the car has hit the USA you will see a lot more of the TTRS and maybe 600BHp with a bigger turbo , who knows.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Sidious said:


> Sorry David, not taking a dig at the magazine but the braggard visitors on this forum, but let me try to set the context.
> 
> I was implying the types of misguided people who are so brainwashed by the european elite brands, you see em in online like in Pistonbarnets, you see em in Knightbridge, Abu Dhabi, mainland Europe and in the British suburbs - many who look down on anything else without the badge and totally intolerant to the different approaches that companies like Nissan take towards performance cars, the Americans have their "way" too and are usually dimissed in similar vein.
> 
> ...


That's the biggest load of bollocks on this whole debate  I have tried to keep it to facts and for people who like cars and might be interested, I came over here to put my end of the story forward becasue some one here was talking about me at Vmax which was not the truth.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> That's the biggest load of bollocks on this whole debate  I have tried to keep it to facts and for people who like cars and might be interested, I came over here to put my end of the story forward becasue some one here was talking about me at Vmax which was not the truth.


+1, he is in the minority with his comments, take them with a pinch of salt


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Have you TT boys got any dyno printouts for the 420 and 500bhp cars, would be interesting to see the power band


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> +1, he is in the minority with his comments, take them with a pinch of salt


So why come on here quoting the TTRS brochure's performance figures _verbatim_ down to the 2nd decimal place? Then saying nobody really uses their cars on a track and b roads are dangerous??


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I liked this quote from Mitchy,
"Yes, it is just a Nissan, a very fast, loud Nissan. The TT gets it hard for people that swing the other way but the stereotypical view of a GTR driver is hardly any better. You know, thug, bald head, tattoos and an IQ in single digits. "

Nice so after resolutely wiping the floor with their cars we will then physically beat the snot out of them for a double humiliation.

tell you what though, my toyota IQ would beat any car to 5mph ;-)

/Steve


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

we have for the 420BHp tunes

as ever with forums the 500BHP cars are in battle with each other and things are not going well on our own forum lol , who's is best etc etc it's a bit dull, but neither will post the dyno runs atm on the 500BHp cars, because they say there is more to come and they are both waiting on a new fuel pump design.

I'll try and fine a 420BHp dyno plot though, I know leo had his dyno, I don't care for dyno much on forced induction because the intake temps go out of control and give false readings. We can only fit a small IC and the higher tuned cars run WMI to aid intake temps.

I do all my testing with a vbox at events like vmax and the upcoming howfast events.
AGain on our forums we also have who's is better at 410BHp threre are a few people tuning the TTRS now but the best two seem to be REVO and MRC.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd imagine the power band is very impressive; it's a very sophisticated engine with continuous variable timing on both sides.

Having said that such sophisticated design will make it harder to tune to manic levels I would imagine though.

Let's face it 500 hp is the new 300 hp.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> So why come on here quoting the TTRS brochure's performance figures _verbatim_ down to the 2nd decimal place? Then saying nobody really uses their cars on a track and b roads are dangerous??


I suggest you read Sidious' comment and TTRS's reply as that is what my '+1' was about.

Sidious implied that the arguement was about badge prestige and that Nissan was regarded a low end - this had never been any part of the arguement as I think any petrolhead would agree that the GTR dominance since 1989 and more so since the playstation came out lol is recognised the world over


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> we have for the 420BHp tunes as ever with forums the 500BHP cars are in battle with each other and things are not going well on our own forum lol , who's is best etc etc it's a bit dull, but neither will post the dyno runs atm on the 500BHp cars, because they say there is more to come and they are both waiting on a new fuel pump design. I'll try and fine a 420BHp dyno plot though, I know leo had his dyno, I don't care for dyno much on forced induction because the intake temps go out of control and give false readings. We can only fit a small IC and the higher tuned cars run WMI to aid intake temps. I do all my testing with a vbox at events like vmax and the upcoming howfast events.


Would be interesting to know what boost the tuned cars are running as I note from the factory they run 18psi, which for a small turbo probably won't allow much more of an increase without serious heat issues, esp with a 10.1:1 compression ratio


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

SteveC said:


> You know, thug, bald head, tattoos and an IQ in single digits. "


LOL that's the Evo Drivers I thought?

I don't see a stereotype driving GTR's to be honest. I see 'em parked outside nail salons around here just as often as I see them being booted about.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG just realised you're quoting figures from AMD essex - arguement fail!!!


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I run 1.47 bar.

the cars are maxed out at 420BHp with oem turbo

then thay are maxxed out at 500BHp with fuel with the Hybrid rebuilds.

the guys are hoping to see 530BHp when the new fuel pump arrives.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> OMG just realised you're quoting figures from AMD essex - arguement fail!!!


lol I hate all Dyno's, my car will never see a dyno :clap:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I have read through this and really dont see why your on here bleating on about TT RS's. None of you track your cars and your saying your modded car is as quick as a standard GTR in a straight line- to what point?!

Get them on a trackday and enjoy driving them like the owners of every other car club and stop posting 30-130 times- no one cares.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I did a track day Monday night at Donnington and I am at Bedford in 2 weeks time.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally for me it's all about the 155-190mph times


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TTRS said:


> we have for the 420BHp tunes
> 
> as ever with forums the 500BHP cars are in battle with each other and things are not going well on our own forum lol , who's is best etc etc it's a bit dull, but neither will post the dyno runs atm on the 500BHp cars, because they say there is more to come and they are both waiting on a new fuel pump design.
> 
> ...


The numbers are irrelevant, its the way the chart plots the output that's some what interesting. "420" spec looks like good useable fast road car power :thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Stock TTRS cars run at 1.1-1.2bar.

If you tune them upto 1.55bar, the turbo heats up too much, EGT's get too high, ECU protection kicks in and drops the lambda values to overfuel and cool so it's pointless as the engine runs very very hot. It's an engine that's certainly got a few tuners scratching their heads at as everything of course is centred around the EGT's

This is a dyno plot of mine at 421bhp, peaks at about 1.48bar and controls EGT's better than 1.55bar. You can actually see the ECU EGT protection kick in on the middle power line (1.55bar) where the power line drops off. The higher power line is with boost at around 1.45-1.48bar and as you can see no EGT protection issues, it keeps going on to the red line. (An example of less is indeed more)

Figures are 421bhp around 360whp, big spike early on that produces 490lbft (660nm) I could have had the torque map flattened out but would have obviously lost that big kick in the back whack early on









This was my manual RS which I have now swapped for the DSG RS. This is getting tuned next week and should be similar to the above. To be honest, I'm not fussed with dyno numbers, I used to be mad for them but its better logging everything with a vbox.

And as you can see from the plot above my post with the revs along the bottom, this turbo is fully spooled and whacking out 490lbft at 2250 rpm. It's a very quick spooling turbo, very little lag.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

quote
"Personally for me it's all about the 155-190mph times "

yes that's just the point you get fueling issues lol

(So i am told by a GTR member and why they could not keep their foot in at vmax)

mmmmmm


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TTRS said:


> I did a track day Monday night at Donnington and I am at Bedford in 2 weeks time.


Good, glad to hear your using it.

I posted that comment as one of your fellow owners apparently doesn't know anyone who tracks a car and was shocked to here the majority on here do. I assumed that was a forum wide.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Water injection has been around a long while, can't see why that wouldn't offer a quick fix. 

Larger intercoolers, charge coolers and LArger exhaust on the turbo seem to be the obvious - there we go I've just saved the tuners from losing any more hair - no charge


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> quote "Personally for me it's all about the 155-190mph times " yes that's just the point you get fueling issues lol (So i am told by a GTR member and why they could not keep their foot in at vmax) mmmmmm


 Not with a RB26


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

TTRS said:


> That's the biggest load of bollocks on this whole debate  I have tried to keep it to facts and for people who like cars and might be interested, I came over here to put my end of the story forward becasue some one here was talking about me at Vmax which was not the truth.


TBH, I see no real interest in cars from your postings, just 15+ pages of a perverse amount of attention seeking and **** measuring over some straight line acceleration figures and spamming people with brochures because your self esteem seems to be on fire here.

What do we actually learn from this long tiring thread that will be a benefit to owning cars? That your chipped 5 banger Titty busting its guts out can get to 130 mph a little quicker than a GTR? 

It's all good you trying to come up with "facts", yet the only fact that matters in this thread is you have confirmed that all you care about is what other people think of you and your car, simply by coming on here on the basis of what some stranger said about your Titty.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Water injection has been around a long while, can't see why that wouldn't offer a quick fix.
> 
> Larger intercoolers, charge coolers and LArger exhaust on the turbo seem to be the obvious - there we go I've just saved the tuners from losing any more hair - no charge


WMI seems to drop the intakes about 10oc so from about 40 to high 20's on a hot day.

Not for me, I am happy with my 410BHp daily driver.

One guy has fitted a large IC and says his temps are only 5oc above ambient but you have to mod the front crash bar.

Tuning parts are rare for the car ATM ,now the car has hit state side I am hoping to see a lot more options.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sidious said:


> TBH, I see no real interest in cars from your postings, just 15+ pages of a perverse amount of attention seeking and **** measuring over some straight line acceleration figures and spamming people with brochures because your self esteem seems to be on fire here.
> 
> What do we actually learn from this long tiring thread that will be a benefit to owning cars? That your chipped 5 banger Titty busting its guts out can get to 130 mph a little quicker than a GTR?
> 
> It's all good you trying to come up with "facts", yet the only fact that matters in this thread is you have confirmed that all you care about is what other people think of you and your car, simply by coming on here on the basis of what some stranger said about your Titty.


I think we have moved on from the willy waving.....chill out....it's only the internet :chairshot


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> I have read through this and really dont see why your on here bleating on about TT RS's. None of you track your cars and your saying your modded car is as quick as a standard GTR in a straight line- to what point?!
> 
> Get them on a trackday and enjoy driving them like the owners of every other car club and stop posting 30-130 times- no one cares.


We're not trying to convert anybody. As if, from a GTR, hell no, but knowledge is power isn't it:thumbsup: I'm learning about the GTR and various other cars every day, I'm sure you guys are too. 

No harm done, they are not quicker than GTR's no, no one is saying that. They can however give them a hard time with just a remap and I think this is the main point, all this at very little cost, running wise too. These cars return 30mpg easy, they're cheap to insure, tax and service. It's the cars biggest talking point in my opinion, but then it's no GTR, it's not hard core, it doesn't go round the ring in 7:24, it will never see an 8 sec 1/4m.

This thread isn't half going on though.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> . These cars return 30mpg easy, they're cheap to insure, tax and service. It's the cars biggest talking point in my opinion, but then it's no GTR. This thread isn't half going on though.


If they do then thats great, but the best I could get from my old S3 was an average of 25mpg, admitidly things have moved on somewhat


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The TT RS Japanese peer IMO is the EVO X, i think the more interesting comparison is for you boys to head over to the MLR and start that debate


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

alloy said:


> The TT RS Japanese peer IMO is the EVO X, i think the more interesting comparison is for you boys to head over to the MLR and start that debate


Absolutely, and come in both manual and semi auto


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Absolutely, and come in both manual and semi auto


:thumbsup: respond similarly to the same basic mods too....


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Sidious said:


> TBH, I see no real interest in cars from your postings, just 15+ pages of a perverse amount of attention seeking and **** measuring over some straight line acceleration figures and spamming people with brochures because your self esteem seems to be on fire here.
> 
> What do we actually learn from this long tiring thread that will be a benefit to owning cars? That your chipped 5 banger Titty busting its guts out can get to 130 mph a little quicker than a GTR?
> 
> It's all good you trying to come up with "facts", yet the only fact that matters in this thread is you have confirmed that all you care about is what other people think of you and your car, simply by coming on here on the basis of what some stranger said about your Titty.


Is this a GTR only club then, no other cars allowed to be talked about or referenced?

A little sad isn't it? We talk about many other cars on the VAG forums, everyone is welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

alloy said:


> The TT RS Japanese peer IMO is the EVO X, i think the more interesting comparison is for you boys to head over to the MLR and start that debate


lol as with the normal stereotyping can you seen an Audi driver wanting an EVO or a scooby or wearing a cap, and in stock 400BHp form they are not that quick tee hee.

OK back to work from me, it's been fun again today :thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> The TT RS Japanese peer IMO is the EVO X, i think the more interesting comparison is for you boys to head over to the MLR and start that debate


You've bought the benchmark car, you guys will have to put up with this more and more ;-)

Next it will be the 1M guys waffling on and posting figures. Probably a little boring and cleraly irritating for some of you but that's life. The GTR is always going to be compared to and referenced against.

Evos, scoobies, not on your nelly.

Anyway I think we should let the thread die now, 16 pages of waffle :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Leo-RS, the problem with this discussion is that you can go on for ever. A Catherham, westfield etc etc....... All cheaper to run than either a GTR or TTRS yet they arn't exactly slow and cost a fraction of either car. Possibly more fun dare i say it..... 

Comparisons should be made against cars in the same class. (I dont mean class as in snobbery i mean competitive market).

At the end of the day it should be about what you get from your car. If it meets all your needs and you get that thrill of driving it then cool, you have the right car.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

As above mate, 16 pages of waffle, clearly time for the thread to die its death now.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> As above mate, 16 pages of waffle, clearly time for the thread to die its death now.


Your loving it too much


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

What does the TTRS do the 'ring in (stock)?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

de wonderful said:


> What does the TTRS do the 'ring in (stock)?


12 mins flat


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

According to this 8:09, 8 seconds slower than a standard R33.

Nordschleife lap records - FastestLaps.com


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

LEO-RS said:


> Is this a GTR only club then, no other cars allowed to be talked about or referenced?
> 
> A little sad isn't it? We talk about many other cars on the VAG forums, everyone is welcome:thumbsup:



There is a separate forum here called Other Marques if you want to discuss (discuss as in not resort to spamming of brochures and propaganda) other makes and models. 

To be honsest this thread should have been culled from the start, its full of egos and attention seeking and no one learns anything from it.

That's the sad thing :lamer:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

GTR Cook said:


> According to this 8:09, 8 seconds slower than a standard R33.
> 
> Nordschleife lap records - FastestLaps.com


8 seconds slower than a standard R33 GTR, hahahahahahahahahahahahahah

And a Renault Megane is quicker hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sidious said:


> There is a separate forum here called Other Marques if you want to discuss (discuss as in not resort to spamming of brochures and propaganda) other makes and models.
> 
> To be honsest this thread should have been culled from the start, its full of egos and attention seeking and no one learns anything from it.
> 
> That's the sad thing :lamer:


On the brightside it's optionional to view, post and read......:chairshot


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sidious said:


> its full of egos and attention seeking and no one learns anything from it.
> 
> :


If that were the case then SVM and GTRSTAR wopuldn't be allowed to post full stop :thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> According to this 8:09, 8 seconds slower than a standard R33.
> 
> Nordschleife lap records - FastestLaps.com


Is that with the DSG?

It does show how amazingly fast the Skyline GTR's were despite their low power from factory.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

It's that transverse layout - upsets the weight balance.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

de wonderful said:


> Is that with the DSG?
> 
> It does show how amazingly fast the Skyline GTR's were despite their low power from factory.


Says 6 speed manual.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

8:09 was in a manual car, the DSG cars are new and as far as I'm aware havent been round the track yet. Still though, 8:09 is not to be sniffed at as look at all the other cars below that which includes some very exotic machinery.

Still though, nobody has ever stated that it was blistering around a track, It's a mediocre time.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

andyc said:


> 8 seconds slower than a standard R33 GTR, hahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> And a Renault Megane is quicker hahahahahahahahaha


Stock cars a bit awefull out the box imo.

Remember it's an AUDI built to understeer like a boat made for girls.
I could not own or drive a stock one lol.

ARB, geo, tyres and a remap is totally another car :thumbsup: I would say knock 30 seconds off a ring time with a pro driver in a car which does not understeer and has 28% more power.
DSG in the same set up is going to post a fast ring time at some point.

a guy call patrik is having fun at the ring with GT3's gtr's and other big power stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvdfEVLmVE4


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

been a long n funny read

i had a 400bhp evo and got lashed on 3 occations by a R35.

so i really dont see a 420 ttrs doing much different


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TTRS said:


> ARB, geo, tyres and a remap is totally another car :thumbsup: I would say knock 30 seconds off a ring time with a pro driver in a car which does not understeer and has 28% more power.
> DSG in the same set up is going to post a fast ring time at some point.
> 
> [/url]


You are kidding right?

A few minor tweaks and you think you can get in to the 7min 30s?? Please take note of the 997 turbo's time which from the factory has more power than the modded TT, is built to handle and with the remit of being a driver's car and has a proper drivetrain (even if the engine is in the wrong place!).

edited to add - the 997 turbo to turbo S is a great comparison for you. Went up by 50bhp and added the pdk transmission which is one of the finest twin clutch systems there is and ring time dropped by - wait for it - 6 seconds. If you are lucky you'll only be 2 seconds behind the standard R33 GTR!

And if you think it wasn't a pro standard driver who got the lap around 8 mins in the first place then I suggest you go there an dtry to drive your car round in under 10 mins.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Looking at those rings times makes me even more proud of what Nissan have achieved, even if I could never take advantage myself.

At 1736 kg, the next fastest car of a comparable weight laps the ring in 7min 45, which is a Merc black edition, closely followed by the 599!

In terms of faster cars, the only thing close to its weight is the Dodge Viper SRT-10 ACR, which is 2 seconds faster, but has 70 more bhp and still weighs 200kg less.

The point is, for its PWR its position is not just disproportionately high, it actualy looks like a mistake.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

yes it's a crazy fast time from the GTR.

but then back in 2003 my old car stats were 7:50 for a ring time


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The GTR's problem isn't making lots of power, and it is getting to the point that cooling and holding it all together seems to be becoming less of a problem at four times the power of a stock TTRS with almost 170mph trap speeds in what is still a street trim except for tyres.

The problem is using all that power, and if the GTR has problems in that respect with all the design considerations that went into a 530 BHP car, then the TTRS will have more considering it started as a 350 BHP car which is platform shared with shopping cars.

I have no doubt the TTRS makes sense as a cheap to run commuter and can tune to a level that starts to be interesting, but it is too close to the price of a GTR to me to make sense.

And your fuel components, turbo packaging options and the funkiness of your ECU customisations is not on the same planet as the GTR  Fit a pair of GT35 or equivalent whilst still keeping the bonnet on and a set of 2000cc injectors, have it run speed density and drive smoothly and we'll talk.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

but it is too close to the price of a GTR to me to make sense. ?

TTRS start at 42k GTR >70k now both new

Not even in the same ball park price wise.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Ian.W said:


> been a long n funny read
> 
> i had a 400bhp evo and got lashed on 3 occations by a R35.
> 
> so i really dont see a 420 ttrs doing much different




you would a 400BHP is not very fast cira 18 seconds 30-130

when Leo's car will be in the 11 second range lol.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TTRS said:


> Not even in the same ball park price wise.


Or if were honest overall performance wise looking at the ring times.

I know you said it needs work out of the box but the GTR set that in standard trim.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

With equivalent options, or comparing used vs used, and considering the work needed to really equal the overall performance of the GTR, the GTR is much better value IMHO. Consider the whole car/package not the power to weight ratio from a tuner's dyno compared to the worst example of a stock GTR you can find.

I'm all for the underdog, most are. But when there is a much better base to start from for not very much more, as a performance proposition, the TTRS doesn't add up. As a second car, shopping car, wife's car, or if you need finance since there are much better deals on Audis, or if you really can't afford it, maybe.

People comparing modified cars to stock always make these mistakes. I'm all for modification, after all it is my job. Someone's car is always going to do 500 BHP or a 10 second quarter. But people just flash GTRs and are sometimes lucky enough to do a 10. It has already happened. With stock turbos, 10.0 is the best. TTRS is simply not in the same league stock or modified.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am pretty sure the good doctor means second hand gtr versus new TTRS, which was the previously qualfied reason why this ridiculous comparison is being made.

For potential owners with 45k to spend, both cars are a consideration.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think clarkson said it best....and sums up this entire thread...

'why buy a brogue thats been converted into a training shoe, when you can buy a car that was designed to be a training shoe from the start' 

even though clarkson was referring to the Jag with his reference to a brogue, i think the TT fits the bill also....

j.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TTRS said:


> you would a 400BHP is not very fast cira 18 seconds 30-130
> QUOTE]
> 
> What did i say about 30-130, pack it in! :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> TTRS said:
> 
> 
> > you would a 400BHP is not very fast cira 18 seconds 30-130
> ...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

TOTB with TTRS, it would be amusing. The best TTRS would have the floor wiped with it with the sort of Evos, Imprezas and GTRs that compete. Maybe if the TTRS tuning scene really developed and they had 700 BHP with built engines and boxes, serious suspension, cages, slicks, bodywork mods to take proper rubber etc. But not when people hope to do a 10 or 500 BHP and that is all the ambition of their tuning scene. It is like primary school tuning these days.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

The biggest horsepower TTRS is 490bhp at the moment.

In comparison to Evo/Impreza/GTR-Skyline 1000bhp+ so you guys are right, completely different planets tuning wise.

Someone mentioned 0-130mph...(I'm full of figures)

Again, standard 335bhp DSG TTRS 0-140mph... (Slightly slower 60/100 times on this run)










Cant believe this is still going strong, die thread die:chuckle:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to show you how quick that is here is a 0-150mph GTR time..

Nissan GT-R v Bugatti Veyron | Supercar group test | evo










It's the weight guys, 1750kg is bulky. Look at my 0-30, look at the GTR 0-30. My standard 335bhp DSG TTRS matches a 485bhp GTR all the way upto 140mph from standstill. Granted, there are probably quicker tests out there for the GTR but this is the only 1 I could find that broke down each 10mph segment. Evo as far as Im aware use the same vbox measuring unit so is as accurate as can be.

To be fair, this does look like a slow test for the GTR, 0-60 in 3.9 lol, must have been a roll rather than a launch.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

You've picked the fastest stock DSG TTRS and the slowest stock old GTR figures done on different days by different people with different equipment to try to show they are the same. They are not the same except in your imagination.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for more graphs........

I think the confusion and disagreement is to do with the reason for owning the cars. GTRs are bought for the overall package, speed, cornering and braking. Not necesarilly the headline BHP figure as there arn't many 1000bhp cars around. 

You seem to only complement the TTRS on it 30-130 time, so i take it it is fast in a straight line but useless round corners? Genuine question, not having a pop as the GTR was praised for cornering like a much lighter car.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Can I just ask, who the *uck would pay £50k for a TT??uke:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

thistle said:


> You've picked the fastest stock DSG TTRS and the slowest stock old GTR figures done on different days by different people with different equipment to try to show they are the same. They are not the same except in your imagination.


I agree, that GTR run doesn't look great and No I dont think the TTRS is quicker, but never the less, a rough guideline anyway.

Can we draw a line under this now please, it's gone on for eternity and we're not really getting anywhere


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Jacey Boy said:


> Can I just ask, who the *uck would pay £50k for a TT??uke:


Who the hell pays £70k for a Nissan 

To be fair mate, plenty people do, although Audi do give very generous discounts. I picked up a new 11 plate £53k TTRS for £45k 3 or 4wks ago.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've only made a few posts and would just be getting started except that I have more interesting things to do than argue about straight line acceleration, so I will bow out here.

That TTRS purchase at that money compared with a 2010 GTR would be a huge fail unless you were locked into a PCP or worried about running costs.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> You seem to only complement the TTRS on it 30-130 time, so i take it it is fast in a straight line but useless round corners? Genuine question, not having a pop as the GTR was praised for cornering like a much lighter car.


I wouldnt say useless but certainly mediocre as you can see from its 8:09 ring time. Of course though handling can be sorted and optimised with a bit of £££ spent at it. 

I'll hold my hand up and say Im a straight line pilot, I've never really pushed the car hard handling wise but there are some TTRS owners that do push them and if you trawl back through the pages there's a lot of videos.

Right last post from me now guys, over and out.

Leo


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Cant believe this is still going strong, die thread die:chuckle:


Stop posting then FFS! :chuckle:
This thread is insane.

Yes, you can beat an old GTR with a wonky wheel in a modified TTRS. Congrats.

Can we move on now?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

thistle said:


> then the TTRS will have more considering it started as a 350 BHP car which is platform shared with shopping cars.


To be fair the Skyline GTR's shared chassis with 2.0 L N/A 4 door versions.

Even legendary Mines tuned versions etc


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

LEO-RS said:


> Who the hell pays £70k for a Nissan
> 
> To be fair mate, plenty people do, although Audi do give very generous discounts. I picked up a new 11 plate £53k TTRS for £45k 3 or 4wks ago.



And regret it, so feel the need the relentlessly post drivel about how 'ungay' your car is.
I for one will be punishing any TTRS owners i see on the road from now on:chairshot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

To be fair all of us on here would rather spunk our £45K on a second hand GTR than an Audi.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd really struggle to have any passion for a TT though be it a diesel or a 50k RS! With a ring time like that I would hate struggling to keep up with a hot hatch worth half as much around a roundabout! Maybe when you catch up with the hot hatch you could produce a graph of how much faster the TT is in a straight line (do they have excel on the satnav?) 

A Megane 250 cup would be much quicker (stock!) through the corners. 

I can't imagine people would point or take pictures, or would want to talk to you about it in petrol stations. Maybe a fellow Audi driver might ask a few questions about your options spec, how much money you saved on tyres by not buying a datsun...

It's fast in a straight line considering it's modest power figure which is good, but if a TT is worth 50k, then the GTR is worth 100!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> The biggest horsepower TTRS is 490bhp at the moment.
> 
> In comparison to Evo/Impreza/GTR-Skyline 1000bhp+ so you guys are right, completely different planets tuning wise.
> 
> ...


that's slower than my 20 year old R32 Skyline. A lot slower.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

that is a run from a stock car btw lol

we are going to take a few £50's from the doubters once it's had the map on


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TTRS said:


> that is a run from a stock car btw lol
> 
> we are going to take a few £50's from the doubters once it's had the map on


Then you'll do a handling circuit and give it straight back!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TTRS said:


> that is a run from a stock car btw lol
> 
> we are going to take a few £50's from the doubters once it's had the map on


Your missing the point, you can't rant and rave about how good the car is when all you are doing is going in a straight line 30-130.....it's about the whole package and how useable it is.....there's more to driving than just planting the throttle and reeling in the horizon :chairshot

Each to their own, in fairness you guys have identified the cars strongest attribute and you have argued that the only benchmark that highlights that attribute is to be considered as the comparison medium.....again missing the point


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Can people stop giving this wannabe any more airtime 
about his gayness please, titty whatever your name is can you 
please go now and stop trying to make your insignificant car significant.
Now please go, with the money from a lot more hair cuts, maybe you also can have Gtr.
No seriously go please!


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

The torque curve on those TTRS dyno print outs really drops of a cliff at higher revs.

It's obviously camed up to give a good shove in the back when you boot it on the street, but it's running out of puff around a track - one reasons it's 'ring time is relatively disappointing no doubt.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I wish these TTity fan boys boy would leave.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> that's slower than my 20 year old R32 Skyline. A lot slower.


tt =uke: 

also my old datsuns a lot ot faster .

in punjabi tt rs translates as he needs a sh1t


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

skyjuice said:


> in punjabi tt rs translates as he needs a sh1t


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Had some stickers made up (for another car actually but no reason not to share with TT owners).... so I always offer one when discussing their car. It reads:

"No hairdressing equipment is left in this car overnight"



I wonder what equipment might be left in a GT-R overnight?!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

WoREoD said:


> I wonder what equipment might be left in a GT-R overnight?!


The only tool in a R35 is the one behind the wheel


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

And now for something much more interesting than this thread about a nippy Audi and a true supercar


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> Who the hell pays £70k for a Nissan
> 
> To be fair mate, plenty people do, although Audi do give very generous discounts. I picked up a new 11 plate £53k TTRS for £45k 3 or 4wks ago.


Not me!:thumbsup:

Thats a good discount, but I still wouldnt pay that kind of money for a TT:nervous:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Says a lot about the appeal of a car when the dealers are knocking that much off the asking price for a new one..... you wouldn't get that with a GTR.....


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

WoREoD said:


> I wonder what equipment might be left in a GT-R overnight?!


A balaclava and a crowbar

I cant believe you guys are not aware of the stereotype everyone else labels you with? It comes from the Impreza/Evo/Skyline days of loud dustbin exhausts, massive spoilers, lexus lights and gold wheels, and hence the chav label.

CHAV = Council House And Violent hence the stereotype of a Bald, aggressive, wife beating tatooed lager lout.

Jeazo, it's hard in here sometimes

Some people take it to heart though and the best response is often, I'm not a chav, how many chavs can afford £60k cars? Same applies though how much do hairdressers get paid these days? I think I'd rather be a hairdresser over a chav though:bawling:

As said before, both cars have image problems, TT by the slow mark 1 girly car, the GTR by the 90's jap stuff.

As to the guys that are saying they are way way faster than 3.6 to 60 and 8.5 to the ton, what the hell are you guys driving, motorbikes?

Sorry guys, it's friday and I'm bored and as this looks like it's going to carry on, the pot needed a little more stirring:runaway:

Banter before anyone gets their knickers in a twist, (or choking on their 5th can of fosters of the day in disbelief  )


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> A balaclava and a crowbar
> 
> I cant believe you guys are not aware of the stereotype everyone else labels you with? It comes from the Impreza/Evo/Skyline days of loud dustbin exhausts, massive spoilers, lexus lights and gold wheels, and hence the chav label. J
> 
> ...


The Chav label is one you have assigned to the GTR.....when you're out on the road there are people staring, taking photos....pull into the petrol station and sometimes you get the odd admirer asking questions....the reaction to the car is always positive.......and all of the owners I have come across have been professionals.

-loud dustbin exhaust, no the car is actually very quiet
-massive spoilers, again not really applicable and the one we have is actually important to the car's stability and looks factory in comparison to the afterthought halfords special that is the TT RS spoiler
-Lexus lights, again no, afterburner lights yes as a mark of respect to the cars heritage
-Gold wheels, i must be colour blind!!

To summarise all of your points are mute, i think you profiling the GTR as a Chav car is based on your own impression of previous jap cars because of their affordable performance.....the TT RS is at best a barryed up TT, however it is and always will be an effeminate mobile salon.....


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> The Chav label is one you have assigned to the GTR.....when you're out on the road there are people staring, taking photos....pull into the petrol station and sometimes you get the odd admirer asking questions....the reaction to the car is always positive.......and all of the owners I have come across have been professionals.
> 
> -loud dustbin exhaust, no the car is actually very quiet
> -massive spoilers, again not really applicable and the one we have is actually important to the car's stability and looks factory in comparison to the afterthought halfords special that is the TT RS spoiler
> ...


I think you completely missed the point of my post fella, lighten up, it's friday:thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I think you completely missed the point of my post fella, lighten up, it's friday:thumbsup:


You've missed every point in life....apart from going in straight lines, are you american :nervous:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I think you completely missed the point of my post fella, lighten up, it's friday:thumbsup:


Indeed he did lol.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

A chav car is a car that is "barryed up" and out of the GTR and the TT RS there is one purpose built performance car and one that's been thrown together....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

alloy said:


> A chav car is a car that is "barryed up" and out of the GTR and the TT RS there is one purpose built performance car and one that's been thrown together....


So not true.

I'm sure people who are not akim to all things performace would have less than gracious comments for all our cars.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> You've missed every point in life....apart from going in straight lines, are you american :nervous:


Oh god,

Time of the month mate or are you working over the weekend?


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

is this thread still going??? LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Would a mod kindly put us all out of our misery and close this thread please? Even the OP has requested that a few times and with good reason!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Would a mod kindly put us all out of our misery and close this thread please? Even the OP has requested that a few times and with good reason!


If you dont want to read it then dont


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Would a mod kindly put us all out of our misery and close this thread please? Even the OP has requested that a few times and with good reason!


why would they do that, 5,000 views is surely good for their advertising hits count


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Think maybe the GTR (R35) is not based on "anything" - it was developed as a new platform ground up with performance in mind. Not based on a Skyline platform as before versions.....

Whereas the TT RS is based on a "normal" TT and then adapted to be more performance focused...


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> A chav car is a car that is "barryed up" and out of the GTR and the TT RS there is one purpose built performance car and one that's been thrown together....


I guarantee you if you parked the Audi up against the GTR and asked 100 people to choose between the pair,

50 men, 50 women, I reckon there would be a 75/25 split in favour of the Audi and I think im actually being generous there.

Dont kid yourself fella, the GTR is hardly a 911, not everyone wants a big loud heavy fast car.

The vast majority of my friends, family and work colleagues have no interest in performance cars, I have 4 brothers and I am the only 1 that drives a performance car, not because the others cannot afford it, but just because it completely disinterests them.

Blinkers on mate if you think the GTR is the be all and end all. Only car enthusiasts will appreciate it and to be honest, we're in a minority, perhaps 10% of the total population. The remainder 90% will have no interest and just see the Nissan/Audi badges and will go with the car that looks nicest, not for what it can lap the nurburgring in.

If I said Nissan GTR to my missus or any of her friends they would most likelly say Nissan what? Say Audi TT to them and they know exactly what it is.

GTR is for a hardcore enthusiast and you sadly are in a very small minority of the population and hence why a lot will think the car is CHAV. (it's no 911 visually)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> So not true.
> 
> I'm sure people who are not akim to all things performace would have less than gracious comments for all our cars.


TBH i never really understood this word Chav, it seems to be a blanket term for anything and everything these days.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I guarantee you if you parked the Audi up against the GTR and asked 100 people to choose between the pair, 50 men, 50 women, I reckon there would be a 75/25 split in favour of the Audi and I think im actually being generous there.


I think you're undersetimating the playstation generation.

But as its 50% woman, I think we can give the TT that share lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

100 men on the other hand and I reckon it will be 75/25 in the GTR's favour


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL @ buying a TT to have it recognised by women


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I guarantee you if you parked the Audi up against the GTR and asked 100 people to choose between the pair,
> 
> 50 men, 50 women, I reckon there would be a 75/25 split in favour of the Audi and I think im actually being generous there.
> 
> ...


Obvioulsy it would be 75:25 becuase you'd get all of the 50 female votes 

The GTR is nothing like a 911 and never has been nor will be! What has this got to do with anything?

The GTR is ugly, from certain front angles it looks like its had a stroke.....the car is just a brute, so in that respect yes i guess it is a chav 

When did i say the GTR is the be all and end all? The car is good for what it is, it is certainly better than a TT RS but it has it's own floors......my point was that it receives positive attention, hardly the attribute of what a chav car would do in my mind.......

the big point your missing is that what ever anyone else things of your car is irrelevant, if you drive it and it puts a smile on your face than thats all that matters, comparing your car against the GTR and pulling out all these crunched numbers is a desperate attempt to grab some attention and puff your chest out.....when in fact no one cares because there will always be something bigger/better/faster out there......


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> 100 men on the other hand and I reckon it will be 75/25 in the GTR's favour


100 car enthusiasts perhaps but an ordinary 100 men off the street like my 4 brothers who dont know an M3 from a 335i, I'd still say the Audi. (Probably for the badge Audi vs Nissan)

But as the population is 50/50 men and women this is only going 1 way, probably 49% of women would pick the Audi which means only 2% of men need to pick the Audi to make it more popular 

Anyway, isn't this all a lot of drivel now?

Mods, where on earth are you guys:clap:40 pages of more drivel by tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

TheMinel said:


> LOL @ buying a TT to have it recognised by women


If you're a single guy it can help you get laid, no? That's a big advantage, girls appreciate nice looking cars.

Unfortunately, Im married:chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> 100 car enthusiasts perhaps but an ordinary 100 men off the street like my 4 brothers who dont know an M3 from a 335i, I'd still say the Audi. (Probably for the badge Audi vs Nissan)
> 
> But as the population is 50/50 men and women this is only going 1 way, probably 49% of women would pick the Audi which means only 2% of men need to pick the Audi to make it more popular
> 
> ...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> 100 car enthusiasts perhaps but an ordinary 100 men off the street like my 4 brothers who dont know an M3 from a 335i, I'd still say the Audi. (Probably for the badge Audi vs Nissan)
> 
> But as the population is 50/50 men and women this is only going 1 way, probably 49% of women would pick the Audi which means only 2% of men need to pick the Audi to make it more popular
> 
> ...


Now you're subjecting us to hypothetical statistics :chairshot

Isn't your time better spent going for your back, sack and crack, topping up the spray tan and having a pedicure ahead of the weekend :runaway:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Picture this: we're all sat in the pub discussing the very same points as in this thread, Audi owners and Nissan owners side by side. Would it be over with by now? Too right, we'd be tucking into our kebabs by now.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

alloy said:


> Obvioulsy it would be 75:25 becuase you'd get all of the 50 female votes
> 
> The GTR is nothing like a 911 and never has been nor will be! What has this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...



I agree with you mate, but it was you who read my initial post (today) the wrong way, it was meant as a wind up and you bit the line rather than coming back with something equally as comical like i thought you would. It was a piss take post mate, not meant to cause offence. Just look at the abuse us TT drivers have got about our sexual orientation but we havent bitten back have we 

Anyway, enoughs enough, I'll bow out again. 

Mods, please lock.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I agree with you mate, but it was you who read my initial post (today) the wrong way, it was meant as a wind up and you bit the line rather than coming back with something equally as comical like i thought you would. It was a piss take post mate, not meant to cause offence. Just look at the abuse us TT drivers have got about our sexual orientation but we havent bitten back have we  Anyway, enoughs enough, I'll bow out again. Mods, please lock.


Come on kids, lets all be friends.

I'm sure the TT boys are more than happy to kiss and make up


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Come on kids, lets all be friends.
> 
> I'm sure the TT boys are more than happy to kiss *AFTER THEY HAVE DONE THEIR* make up


Edited for accuracy


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

That's more like it:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> A balaclava and a crowbar
> 
> I cant believe you guys are not aware of the stereotype everyone else labels you with? It comes from the Impreza/Evo/Skyline days of loud dustbin exhausts, massive spoilers, lexus lights and gold wheels, and hence the chav label.
> 
> ...


 Dude, please stop you are seriously making yourself look stupid lol you TTity boy.

You sound like that mouthy little geek who hates the jocks that get the girls lol and you are in a way.

Imagine picking a girl up for a date in a TT.... LOOOOOL Now in a GTR.... She would say.... He's defo a man!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> I guarantee you if you parked the Audi up against the GTR and asked 100 people to choose between the pair,
> 
> 50 men, 50 women, I reckon there would be a 75/25 split in favour of the Audi and I think im actually being generous there.
> 
> ...


 I can tell you don't own or have ever owned an R35 by that comment... The attention the GTR R35 gets is somewhat irritating as you have to even be careful where you leave it as it never goes unnoticed plus they are rare. TT's you ask? I see 5-6 a day and they look average and bleak to me and everyone else lol. And don't bother saying your TT gets attention because it does not.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Dude, please stop you are seriously making yourself look stupid lol you TTity boy.
> 
> You sound like that mouthy little geek who hates the jocks that get the girls lol and you are in a way.
> 
> !


No he doesn't he's having a laugh with people, chill out :thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Picture this: we're all sat in the pub discussing the very same points as in this thread, Audi owners and Nissan owners side by side. Would it be over with by now? Too right, we'd be tucking into our kebabs by now.


 Actually I reckon a fight would have kicked off lol and I'm not joking


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Actually I reckon a fight would have kicked off lol and I'm not joking


 For the life of me I can't work out where the CHAV rep comes from


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Good god, and you said I was looking stupid? Mate, there are literally only a few hundred TTRS in the UK, they are rare cars.

I think there is something like 40 DSG cars only, and a few hundred manuals.

As to attention, I'll not even go there, as it's a bit like my dad is bigger than yours but you are completely wrong. Bladdy bladdy blah,


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> For the life of me I can't work out where the CHAV rep comes from


 Well if owning extremely powerful cars and not nut hugging brand names makes me a chav then I'm happy to be one.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> For the life of me I can't work out where the CHAV rep comes from


haha

People don't half have some passion and loyalty to their cars hey!?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Well if owning extremely powerful cars and not nut hugging brand names makes me a chav then I'm happy to be one.


Na talking about fighting over personal preference is what makes you look like a chav


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Good god, and you said I was looking stupid? Mate, there are literally only a few hundred TTRS in the UK, they are rare cars.
> 
> I think there is something like 40 DSG cars only, and a few hundred manuals.
> 
> As to attention, I'll not even go there, as it's a bit like my dad is bigger than yours but you are completely wrong. Bladdy bladdy blah,


 The TT and the TTRS look the same mate so why would they draw different attention? It's an F'ing TT lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Na talking about fighting over personal preference is what makes you look like a chav


 I was joking about the concept of it. Even though I think two enthusiast's could get a bit roudy defending their respective cars. Not saying I would though.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

http://howmanyleft.co.uk/?q=Nissan+GT-R

Few thousand GTR's on the road mate, they are a lot more common over the TTRS (Although not the TT as an entire model)

Still though, my car is rarer than yours 

http://howmanyleft.co.uk/?q=Audi+TT+RS


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't drink in pubs, I don't eat kebabs after not drinking in pubs and I don't get in to fights. I'm now concerned I should be selling my car and jumping brands.

Why does a car have to have a type of owner? I can see marketing executives shaking with fear at the thought.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Meh, there's only 100 R34GTRs on the road, I win.:thumbsup:

Getting bored now chaps, finger hovering over lock button....


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I don't drink in pubs, I don't eat kebabs after not drinking in pubs and I don't get in to fights. I'm now concerned I should be selling my car and jumping brands.
> 
> Why does a car have to have a type of owner? I can see marketing executives shaking with fear at the thought.


 It doesn't not one bit. A 'chavs' car is a cheap tuned banger with a bucket on the exhaust to give super car sound. The GTR is a genuine super car and a phenom. To afford a GTR alone you gotta be making a bit lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> It doesn't not one bit. A 'chavs' car is a cheap tuned banger with a bucket on the exhaust to give super car sound. The GTR is a genuine super car and a phenom. To afford a GTR alone you gotta be making a bit lol


Hummer anyone


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I don't drink in pubs, I don't eat kebabs after not drinking in pubs


Why does drinking in pubs and eating certain foods put you into a classification? It's almost as much of a generalisation as saying people that drink in wine bars and "do" lunch at The Ivy are ponces. Hang on a minute though..................


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> I'm now concerned I should be selling my car and jumping brands.


There's a suprise


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

alloy said:


> There's a suprise


lol touche :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> Had some stickers made up (for another car actually but no reason not to share with TT owners).... so I always offer one when discussing their car. It reads:
> 
> "No hairdressing equipment is left in this car overnight"
> 
> I wonder what equipment might be left in a GT-R overnight?!


Don't suppose you took it to Le Mans in 2010 did you?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

alloy said:


> There's a suprise


Ouch!

I would like to point out that never did I sell up to jump brands before.

I sold the first to put the gtr purchase on hold until I was ready, and the second to upgrade, each time staying loyal to the GTR.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> (it's no 911 visually)


Thank goodness for that.



LEO-RS said:


> Still though, my car is rarer than yours


'Cause more people want to buy GT-R than a TTRS?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I would like to point out that never did I sell up to jump brands before.
> 
> I sold the first to put the gtr purchase on hold until I was ready, and the second to upgrade, each time staying loyal to the GTR.


This sounds as if the MY11 is already sold before you have taken delivery 

Only kidding mate :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> quote
> "Personally for me it's all about the 155-190mph times "
> 
> yes that's just the point you get fueling issues lol
> ...


The GTR Member was me & it's issue not issues as to my knowledge it's been recorded as happening to one car at a VMAX event a year ago & it was at over 180mph with WOT.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

So they are not that great done and said all looking though the forum

fueling issues
Some cheap circlip issue in the gear box.
Death rattle (what evert that is) but sounds bad.
Solonoid issue
They Over heat on track
Brakes not up to the track use either.
Have to get it looked at after a track day.
have to have it looked at every 6 months even if you have only done 500 miles

Sounds a bit of a shed so far 

But it makes you a man and gives you status............


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> 8:09 was in a manual car, the DSG cars are new and as far as I'm aware havent been round the track yet. Still though, 8:09 is not to be sniffed at as look at all the other cars below that which includes some very exotic machinery.
> 
> Still though, nobody has ever stated that it was blistering around a track, It's a mediocre time.


However the B7 RS4 unless i'm mistaken is a good few seconds quicker & that's a proper 4 door saloon & IIRC it's the same time as the (over 2 ton) RS6 Avant. That said, it is a little quicker than a Cayman S & a C63 so still a very good time:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> So they are not that great done and said all looking though the forum
> 
> fueling issues
> Some cheap circlip issue in the gear box.
> ...


Don't forget the tyres and warranty issues :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TTRS said:


> So they are not that great done and said all looking though the forum
> 
> fueling issues
> Some cheap circlip issue in the gear box.
> ...


...and quicker round the Top Gear track than a Bugatti Veyron

Small sacrifices eh


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> It doesn't not one bit. A 'chavs' car is a cheap tuned banger with a bucket on the exhaust to give super car sound. The GTR is a genuine super car and a phenom. To afford a GTR alone you gotta be making a bit lol


you can get rich Chavs lol I call them Essex boys


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> you can get rich Chavs lol I call them Essex boys


oi u cheeky shyte lol :bawling:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TTRS said:


> But it makes you a man and gives you status............


Finally we are getting some sense from these muppets 

This made me smile....Urban Dictionary: hairdressers car


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I love Boxster's and MX5's, I also own a Mini Cooper and a TT and owned a celica back in the day.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

After some quick internetz research I found a simple bolt-on upgrade to allow any TT RS to match the performance of a GTR...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alloy said:


> Finally we are getting some sense from these muppets
> 
> This made me smile....Urban Dictionary: hairdressers car


I think that's what is known as an unfortunate coincidence:chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think that's what is known as an unfortunate coincidence:chuckle:


or more accurately common knowledge


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

OK we need a laugh, that link is funny but it also states

"real mens cars are muscle cars (PREFERABLY fords but any american made high horsepower vehicle is elligable.) if its made in japan its a piece of shit, Skylines, NSX's etc are acceptable cars but are still pieces of shit in comparison to most muscle cars."

we can all find links to amuse


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Audi’s roadster wins Gay Car Of The Year - Audifans.net


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> So they are not that great done and said all looking though the forum
> 
> fueling issues
> Some cheap circlip issue in the gear box.
> ...


Quite busy today so let's just agree that i've not enough time to list the legacy of problems i encountered with TT's, Audi's & RS's (& i still own another Audi). It's a fairly long list & anyone could cross refer to the TT-Forum, PistonHeads or RS246 to get an idea.

I'll as a starter for 10 mention the Coilpack 'recall', DRC 'recall' & those slush boxes in RS6's are a tad weak (i had 2 replaced under warranty).

Of the list you present, i'd have to question 2, those being brakes not up to track? & you have to get it looked at after a track day. Is this the case as i'm not aware of it? Also, what's the solonoid issue?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TTRS said:


> OK we need a laugh, that link is funny but it also states
> 
> "real mens cars are muscle cars (PREFERABLY fords but any american made high horsepower vehicle is elligable.) if its made in japan its a piece of shit, Skylines, NSX's etc are acceptable cars but are still pieces of shit in comparison to most muscle cars."
> 
> we can all find links to amuse


That's a racist comment, only American cars are elligable that excludes audi too 

At least it doesn't specifically state;


> A car that is most likely being driven by a homosexual - like an Audi TT
> "Hey look at Rob in his new Audi TT - thats definitely a hairdressers car."


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Meh, there's only 100 R34GTRs on the road, I win.:thumbsup:
> 
> Getting bored now chaps, finger hovering over lock button....


Is that not 100 UKDM cars though? I'm sure there are a few imported JDM ones about which may just be as generic 'skylines' on the DVLA database.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> Is that not 100 UKDM cars though? I'm sure there are a few imported JDM ones about which may just be as generic 'skylines' on the DVLA database.


Na they still have the model record


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

I couldnt be asked to get involved in this discussion.....

Pears are better then apples, and my dad is stronger then your dad. Bottom line, certain people like certain cars (my misses wants to have an pink Fiat 500 LOL), so i see no point in arguing. If somebody with a TTRS finds it better then a GTR, then thats cool. If we find the GTR a better car, then thats cool too.

But yes, the GTR is a CHAV car and the TT is gay (so we are all correct)


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Quite busy today so let's just agree that i've not enough time to list the legacy of problems i encountered with TT's, Audi's & RS's (& i still own another Audi). It's a fairly long list & anyone could cross refer to the TT-Forum, PistonHeads or RS246 to get an idea.
> 
> I'll as a starter for 10 mention the Coilpack 'recall', DRC 'recall' & those slush boxes in RS6's are a tad weak (i had 2 replaced under warranty).
> 
> Of the list you present, i'd have to question 2, those being brakes not up to track? & you have to get it looked at after a track day. Is this the case as i'm not aware of it? Also, what's the solonoid issue?


it was your post asking about better brakes lol on this very forum
along with the many kit's which seem available brakes do seem a issue if pushed.

Solenoid issue seems common google it


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

g.alund said:


> I couldnt be asked to get involved in this discussion.....
> 
> Pears are better then apples, and my dad is stronger then your dad. Bottom line, certain people like certain cars (my misses wants to have an pink Fiat 500 LOL),


The phrase is can't be arsed lol.

Oh and has your wife considered a white TT instead of a Pink 500 lol


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Katie Price is the ultimate chav having just bought a Veyon and is getting it repainted in pink....

that Woman.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> Katie Price is the ultimate chav having just bought a Veyon and is getting it repainted in pink.... that Woman.....


We've found a common denominater - everyone thinks KP is a TeeWat :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anybody fancy signing up for some of this? It sounds like it's right up our street.

Urban Dictionary: forumwarz

Let's get pwning


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> it was your post asking about better brakes lol on this very forum along with the many kit's which seem available brakes do seem a issue if pushed


Although I suspect the std GTR brakes would be an addiquate upgrade for a TT


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

to heavy lol
I'll stick to the calipers as used on the Aston DB9 and Ford GT and o yes TTRS.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> to heavy lol I'll stick to the calipers as used on the Aston DB9 and Ford GT and o yes TTRS.


Weight isn't a problem if you have enough power :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Although I suspect the std GTR brakes would be an addiquate upgrade for a TT


Mike, let's not forget that the pasta bake king was going to fit Audi calipers and discs to his R35 or do you think that would be best kept quiet?

Naaa, I won't mention it then.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mike, let's not forget that the pasta bake king was going to fit Audi calipers and discs to his R35 or do you think that would be best kept quiet?
> 
> Naaa, I won't mention it then.


shut it you fool, don't drag Alex into this otherwise you'll have to get your ban hammer out!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mike, let's not forget that the pasta bake king was going to fit Audi calipers and discs to his R35 or do you think that would be best kept quiet? Naaa, I won't mention it then.


Only because he likes to keep his finger in the VAG community (pardon the pun)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> shut it you fool, don't drag Alex into this otherwise you'll have to get your ban hammer out!!


I knew it lol - a good choice :bawling::thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Do most of you guys have tinted windows ?
All the ones I see seem to have.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ban hammer? Oh yeah, I was going to ask you what all these extra buttons are for. Looks like there's some crazy shit I can do now. 

Hmmm, banning people, locking threads, deleting spam, all usable features. Anyone else got these new extra buttons?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ban hammer? Oh yeah, I was going to ask you what all these extra buttons are for. Looks like there's some crazy shit I can do now. Hmmm, banning people, locking threads, deleting spam, all usable features. Anyone else got these new extra buttons?


No but i'm sure i'll see how they work anytime soon lol :nervous:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> Do most of you guys have tinted windows ? All the ones I see seem to have.


Its only in cars that you'd be embarrassed to be seen in that you'd have tinted windows.


Out of interest, how much did it cost you to have yours done :thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

Strange question, we take pride on how we look and want every one to see us.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> No but i'm sure i'll see how they work anytime soon lol :nervous:


I'm going to ban you every week It'll be just like South Park where Kenny gets killed every episode.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> Strange question, we take pride on how we look and want every one to see us.


Exactly good point, bet its nice to have the wind blowing through your ponytail


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I've just been sick lol

just that word pony tail makes me feel ill if it's on a man lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm going to ban you every week It'll be just like South Park where Kenny gets killed every episode.


Lol I think Blow Dog beats you to that one :sadwavey:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

6,000 views in a few days, I bet it's never been so busy

what other visiters have you had over the few years ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> I've just been sick lol just that word pony tail makes me feel ill if it's on a man lol


 Lol reminds me of Basildon circa 1995


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, you keep slugging it out whilst I'm gone. I've just slipped on my Burberry cap and I'm off for an "early doors" gallon, a kebab and a bit of a punch up if I get lucky. I'll come and wreak some havoc later.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> 6,000 views in a few days, I bet it's never been so busy
> 
> what other visiters have you had over the few years ?


There were a load of M3 and RS4 owners, they only stay for a little while


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

The sad thing is a few years back they were a cool car 

I cannot put my finger on when it all changed for the GTR.

You had waiting lists , and the rich list buying them as 2nd cars, now the markets flooded with them, most have 3 or 4 owner and have been tuned to 600+bhp
It's all gone a bit down hill bar the few forum geeks like me and you who know what it can do.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TTRS said:


> I've just been sick lol
> 
> just that word pony tail makes me feel ill if it's on a man lol


Well you are the professional, so you should know


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Guys, you keep slugging it out whilst I'm gone. I've just slipped on my Burberry cap and I'm off for an "early doors" gallon, a kebab and a bit of a punch up if I get lucky. I'll come and wreak some havoc later.


 Go get um tiger:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

TTRS said:


> The sad thing is a few years back they were a cool car
> 
> I cannot put my finger on when it all changed for the GTR.
> 
> ...


It never changed or went downhill for the GTR, tuning and balls out performance is what they've always been about with a cult following for a legendary car

TT was designed from scratch for people who like having their rusty bullet holes fiddled with


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> There were a load of M3 and RS4 owners, they only stay for a little while


Its not they dont stay long - like every other car owner they get left behind!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TTRS said:


> The sad thing is a few years back they were a cool car
> 
> I cannot put my finger on when it all changed for the GTR.
> 
> ...


Gtr started off as the must have 'it' car much like the rs's and m's but many of those who started like that have now been converted to this whole new world that they previously never knew about.... The tuning world!! And although most will bugger off when said new rs or m3 cones out there will be a few that stick around and I suspect tge same applies over in the dark vag side


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Have just wasted the last 30 minutes reading the TTRS forum thread.

Whats a TTRS?

:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Have just wasted the last 30 minutes reading the TTRS forum thread.
> 
> Whats a TTRS?
> 
> :runaway::runaway::runaway:


Just p1ssed myself laughing

As a side note, i'm hoping to be over your way with PhilT the weekend of the 3rd & 4th Sept for a little TF action. You about that weekend?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Varsity said:


> Have just wasted the last 30 minutes reading the TTRS forum thread.
> 
> Whats a TTRS?
> 
> :runaway::runaway::runaway:


 LOL just a TTity nothing to see here.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Just p1ssed myself laughing
> 
> As a side note, i'm hoping to be over your way with PhilT the weekend of the 3rd & 4th Sept for a little TF action. You about that weekend?


They couldn't even get your forum name right, W7 indeed!

But of course, let me know for sure, would love to meet up and say hello.

Cheers


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

it's

Tittyarse (TTRS)

btw


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Varsity said:


> Have just wasted the last 30 minutes reading the TTRS forum thread.
> 
> Whats a TTRS?
> 
> :runaway::runaway::runaway:


This is a TTRS, apparently a toy so they tell me, but I'm not 100% sure since the wheels have real class. Any Essex girl would love them to pieces.












This is a TT something or other, I am reliably informed it's real, but from the styling I find that hard to believe.












I am told this is a TTRS owner, which looks likely to be true since his / her overall look and colour closely matches the car (?) above.












Looking for TTRS alloy wheels I came across this treasure. A secret prototype for a new line of TT wheels. Later there will be more matching accessories including fluffy seat covers, a man shaped gear knob and best of all a matching jacket! Talk about exciting news...












I should point out there is a chance I'm taking the pi*s as usual, and that TTRS owners are probably really nice chaps. Misguided and wrong, but nice all the same


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

> TTRS owners are probably really nice chaps. Misguided and wrong, but nice all the same


nice maybe, but you wouldn't want one inside you


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> nice maybe, but you wouldn't want one inside you


LOL I just wet myself


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> This is a TTRS, apparently a toy so they tell me, but I'm not 100% sure since the wheels have real class. Any Essex girl would love them to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO epic lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> nice maybe, but you wouldn't want one inside you


 Post of the year!!! Mook saves the day.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread is a good laugh . .but to be serious:

The GTR is fast from 0-100mph, because its mechanics and technics are designed to enable the car to drive times on racing circuits , only supercars or highly expensive tuned regular performance cars can achieve. This means that the staggering sprint from 0-100mph is just a by-product of the overall killer performance of the car. The car and engine were not designed for drag sprints, but the launch control was designed to match the performance.

With the TTRS its the reverse case, the car has not even 1/3 of the GTR abilities on a circuit, plus will break in to pieces, if raced for hours and days on tracks in a professional pace. The TTRS DSG is quick and they configured everything to max. so the car would be quick at launch, so the engine and power delivery are actually adjusted to the DSG, which is the biggest hightech on the car. So the 0-100mph sprint is not quick because its a byproduct of a unreal quick car, but because VW/Audi build their cars with the marketing section in the back. 

Its in the same line as the Focus RS being one of the only front wheel cars to hit a 0-60mph in sub 6sec . . . . because they purpose build the car to this for marketing proposes mainly, rather then overall abilities. Then you find out that a 225HP Civic Type-R FD2 from japan, hits 0-60mph in the same time, while being a sedan . . . thats when you LOL, as the Civic is also faster on a circuit while costing only 24000£.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

TTRS said:


> that is a run from a stock car btw lol
> 
> we are going to take a few £50's from the doubters once it's had the map on


I don't care how much has been done to a TT RS; it won't take a tuned Skyline or R35 GT-R either in a straight line or in corners.

I do own an RS - it's a *compromise* car since I can't import my Skyline to the States yet.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

I get to a point some times with clueless blinkered people lol. ie the 2 posters above :-/

TTRS was fastest on track in the last test outing 
AS for EVO mag, they are so far up their own arses they have lost it in the real world imo, but take nice pictures.

lastest track time, guess what TTRS fastest, EVO car of the year last, along with all the other cars in class.

Contidrom (3,3 km) tracktimes:

1. 1:32,48 min - Audi TT RS S-tronic (1495 kg, Continental SportContact 5P) 
2. 1:32,97 min - Porsche Cayman R, manual (1360 kg, Bridgestone Potenza RE050)
3. 1:33,73 min - Artega GT (1303 kg, Continental SportContact 5P)
4. 1:34,56 min - BMW 1M (1500 kg, Michelin Pilot Sport) 
5. 1:35,06 min - Lotus Evora S (1400 kg, Pirelli P Zero Corsa)

add 28% more BHp and a good geo to one mmmm you see what it can do 

as for racing the TTRS won it's first 2 outings in class which is unheard of for a new race car.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

TTRS said:


> as for racing the TTRS won it's first 2 outings in class which is unheard of for a new race car.


Still nothing compared to the GTR.... 

A prototype was spotted testing around the Suzuka Circuit as well as Fuji Speedway in Japan.[79][80] The car went on to win the opening race of the 2008 Super GT season at Suzuka scoring a one-two finish for Nissan.[81] The dominant performances in the opening race has led to all GT-Rs being applied a 50 kg weight penalty in addition to the race weight penalty under the Special Adjustment of Performance under the Super GT regulations.[82] In race two, the GT-R repeated their 1-2 result in Suzuka despite the race winning car of team Nismo carrying a 100 kg weight penalty making it only the 3rd team in JGTC/Super GT history to do so. The last time this feat was achieved was 10 years ago by Nismo Skyline GT-R racing under the same number 23.[83] Despite the weight handicap, it did in fact become the champion in this 2008 season through the Xanavi Nismo GT-R driven by Satoshi Motoyama and Benoit Treluyer, as well as winning 8 out of 9 races driven by 4 different teams using GT-Rs.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Since Contidrom is owned by Continental Tyres, and apparently the handling course has a whole 6 corners, and the fastest lap times I found implied German manufacturers are best....

Worse still I could not find a Contidrom GT-R time. Since it's Japanese and annoys Porsche intensely, one does wonder about the validity of the times. The fast times are all German with other brands bringing up the rear, with lesser cars?

The other point to make is if you sling enough money at this:












It's going to annihilate this:











It's a great photo of a very nice car, but it is not remotely a standard TTRS.

A standard GT-R is biblically faster than a TTRS. So mine's bigger than yours


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

the GTR did a 130.4 on the lap so yes faster than the TTRS by a few seconds

no one is questioning the GTR performance.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

TTRS said:


> the GTR did a 130.4 on the lap so yes faster than the TTRS by a few seconds
> 
> no one is questioning the GTR performance.


Which GTR? Im guessing the old one. 

That TTRS is quick though.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Why even bother. If you throw 30k into, for example, 6k R32 GTR it'll be faster than TTRS with a remap. Be it in a straight line or in a corner. And you still have some money left for a crate of Jack Daniels to have some fun time after the race.
Tuned vs stock don't apply to anything. I know it's all about some benchmark (I've outrun some Lambo, my car is scarry fast and so on...) but I think for the price the GTR costs you just can't get a better package, the car is wicked fast everywhere it goes, be it a straight line or a track full of corners and it's not an impractical 2 seater race car. Plus it's tunablility is already legendary, you can get it into Buggatti Veyron range with just around 100k GBP all included (AMS Alpha 9 youtube video) and it's a freaking NEW car, how good is that ? 
TTRS is a factory tuned sport compact, while GTR is a supercar. With enough cash you could probably turn some diesel powered car into a rocket and it'd still have better MPG than TTRS while outruning it on the straight and having a lot more luggage space.
I'm sure TTRS is a nice car, as most of the RS lineup, but Nissan GTR is something the Skyline GTR was back in the 90's, a car faster than anything else comparable to it.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TTRS said:


> the GTR did a 130.4 on the lap so yes faster than the TTRS by a few seconds
> 
> no one is questioning the GTR performance.


 Oh by the way the GTR is rarer than the TTRS. Your ordinary TT is way more common than the ordinary GTR R35. And your TTRS is way more common than our GTR V-Spec which is our version of your TTRS.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't wish to sound like a comedian here but a 1998 Impreza Sti V will go toe to toe with the TTRS (300BHP and 200KG lighter than the TTRS). Not taking anything away from the TTRS, but you can go as quickly, in a straight line and the bends for less than 5k, and take your family, and 5 suitcases if you buy the wagon. Just as rediculous an argument as comparing the TTRS to the GTR, but then again the internet does seem to be more than sparsely populated with idiots.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can a mod lock this PATHETIC thread now please?

Frankly, it's beyond embarrassing.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Oh by the way the GTR is rarer than the TTRS. Your ordinary TT is way more common than the ordinary GTR R35. And your TTRS is way more common than our GTR V-Spec which is our version of your TTRS.


Are you 14 yrs old?

As shown earlier in black and white, there are far more GTRs on the road. Have you seen a TTRS on the road? Nope, probably not, there are only a few hundred in the country. V spec bladdy blah, a GTR is a GTR


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Are you 14 yrs old?
> 
> As shown earlier in black and white, there are far more GTRs on the road. Have you seen a TTRS on the road? Nope, probably not, there are only a few hundred in the country. V spec bladdy blah, a GTR is a GTR



I ve largely stayed out of this thread its pointless.......

arguing a modded car is faster than a standard car, and all the other arguments in between....yawn....

I ve have seen a few TTRS on the road around london......saw 2 yesterday- looked to be parked outside the hairdressers.

j.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Do any of you guys compare the performance of your tuned GTRs to that of a Bugatti Veyron? If so, why? Highly modified, engine rebuilds etc Vs standard.

Just as insane eh  

Pot, kettle, black.....


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Do any of you guys compare the performance of your tuned GTRs to that of a Bugatti Veyron? If so, why? Highly modified, engine rebuilds etc Vs standard.
> 
> Just as insane eh
> 
> Pot, kettle, black.....



Forgot the 'you guys' bit- your talking to me now and me to you,

I havent ever compared my car to a veyron.

But I have seen plenty of your car.

J.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Are you 14 yrs old?
> 
> As shown earlier in black and white, there are far more GTRs on the road. Have you seen a TTRS on the road? Nope, probably not, there are only a few hundred in the country. V spec bladdy blah, a GTR is a GTR


 Are you stupid? A TT is a TT tardo what part of that don't you get? There's currently one V-Spec GTR so suck it.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> Do any of you guys compare the performance of your tuned GTRs to that of a Bugatti Veyron? If so, why? Highly modified, engine rebuilds etc Vs standard.
> 
> Just as insane eh
> 
> Pot, kettle, black.....


The GTROC forum is just fuelling the needs and dreams of the TT owners club who are jealous of our product, our image, our heritage and our maturity.

Stop feeding the thread and they will disappear back to their hair salons.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Do any of you guys compare the performance of your tuned GTRs to that of a Bugatti Veyron? If so, why? Highly modified, engine rebuilds etc Vs standard.
> 
> Just as insane eh
> 
> Pot, kettle, black.....


On that subject the point is that a standard 2011 GT-R for 70k is faster round the Top Gear track by half a second than the standard Bugatti Veyron at over 1 million pounds. That is Nissans achievement with the GT-R. A super car you can drive daily that murders almost all the worlds exotic cars for a price that many can afford.

The TTRS does not compare to the GT-R in any way shape or form. When Audi made the _proper_ Quattro UR and the Sport Quattro, they had some real muscle. As an ex Quattro UR owner I still maintain a properly driven UR is close to as fast as it's possible to travel on a small bumpy B road, especially if it's wet. Then Audi decided they had to take on BMW for the "new posh car on the drive outside the house we can't really afford brigade". Coat hooks, cup holders and me too styling. They still have a truly great V-8 motor, but as for the rest, oh dear....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

If the TT RS is rarer car the GTR, that also implies as it is cheaper and so you have said on many occasions that it is more affordable to run that it is a less popular and arguably less desirable car......probably why Audi are giving huge discounts on new cars.....Epic Fail!


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> On that subject the point is that a standard 2011 GT-R for 70k is faster round the Top Gear track by half a second than the standard Bugatti Veyron at over 1 million pounds. That is Nissans achievement with the GT-R. A super car you can drive daily that murders almost all the worlds exotic cars for a price that many can afford.
> 
> The TTRS does not compare to the GT-R in any way shape or form. When Audi made the _proper_ Quattro UR and the Sport Quattro, they had some real muscle. As an ex Quattro UR owner I still maintain a properly driven UR is close to as fast as it's possible to travel on a small bumpy B road, especially if it's wet. Then Audi decided they had to take on BMW for the "new posh car on the drive outside the house we can't really afford brigade". Coat hooks, cup holders and me too styling. They still have a truly great V-8 motor, but as for the rest, oh dear....


Well said.... Owned a couple of UR Quattro's myself, but quite agree Audi of late, always the poor relation to BMW & Merc are producing a vast range of well engineered,bland,boring,virtually identical me too cars (marginal exception of the R8), slapping on a few marketing driven extras and calling them sporting. Oh and charging what they like, because most of there buyers are gullible,pretentious p***ks who normally opt for white to stand out.

As opposed to a focused,clean sheet design GTR, packed with technology at a price that Audi will never compete with, bought by people who actually like cars....No comparison


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I always thought the Audi TT-RS is to the Ford Focus RS Cosworth as the Porsche 997 911 Turbo is to the Nissan GT-R :thumbsup:

Tuned cars, anyones game - but the big capacity turbo cars always win against the smaller... :bowdown1:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what Audi were all about till they lost the plot. Walter Röhrl Audi Sport Quattro S1 Pikes Peak 1987. 600+ bhp at 8,000 rpm and 435 ft.-lbs. of torque at 5,500 rpm from the 2.1 litre 5 cylinder of the time.

Oh for the good old Audi days, before cars like the TTRS, which is an attempt to make the excruciatingly boring TT slightly interesting. Ditto the BMW 1 series 1M. Nothing inherently wrong with them, the 1M or the TTRS are nippy cars for sure, but they hold a spot in the market that is so wannabe it's a little sad. I bet Audi and BMW love selling them, margins will be dramatically higher than the base models.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> it was your post asking about better brakes lol on this very forum
> along with the many kit's which seem available brakes do seem a issue if pushed.
> 
> Solenoid issue seems common google it


My disc problems although annoying at the time came about for one reason & that's high speed braking & not enough cooling time. This would never affect the TTRS in the same way for 2 good reasons.

1. It couldn't get to the speeds required to cause such wear (i was braking from 197mph.
2. As rightly pointed out, the GT-R is carrying a good bit more weight than the TTRS so you'd expect the brakes to take the brunt of it.

I've not noticed on here any GT-R's that are not tracked suffer with the same front disc issue. If you drive the GT-R very hard then you have to pay the price. As a slight aside, my OEM pads & tyres are still in fantastic shape after VMAX & a trackday at Cadwell, so only my OEM discs complained about constant stops from 195+ to 40:thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick video to show I wasn't waffling about the sub 8 sec claims...

Car was tuned last week and has around 410hp, not as quick as most of the cars here but never the less for a little TT, not too bad....(Apologies for the dance music in the background, forgot to switch it off before i took the vid)

Paul, Alloy, I know you two have already seen it but for anyone else that is remotely interested...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice instrument cluster, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

MRC had one in last week, did 420 I think after map, lots of fiddling.

Second hand they will be value for money.

Hell of a car by all accounts


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Very impressive straight line performance.

if it weren't for the existence of the R8, I'd be almost tempted to buy one.

I love the audi brand - easily my favourite german make, but I just couldn't swap the GTR for the TT, and the R8 just isn't the performance icon that the GTR is.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't swap a GTR for 1 either unless I was trying to cut down on running costs. 

V10 R8 offers good performance, V8 not so much. Lovely looking cars though, classy.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

How nimble does it feel on a bumpy B-road and does it land well?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

To be honest John, I'm the wrong person to ask, more of a Motorway/A road guy hence the straight line stuff. However, on the odd occasions I have found myself on tighter twisty roads I find the car small, light and nimble enough, it brakes well enough and I've not managed to let it get the better of me. Notorious Audi understeer but some better tyres and a few tweaks to the suspension helps cancel that out. Obviously not as planted as the GTR but I find it good enough for my use.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What bothers me is that it is essentially front wheel drive and 4wd when it needs to be unlike the Gtr which is essentially rwd and 4wd when it needs to be.


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

so, after all this 30 page talk a remapped S-tronic is in fact faster to 100mph than a gen 1 GTR, just as stated lol

I'll await my £50 from paul, as he took the bet 

Now that is over can we all go back to our own forums and move on with life, ask Paul to come back here aswell please he posts way to much on our hairdressers site.

Catch you at the next Vmax, ok not the next one I am away, the one after 
I want a ride in a >700BHp GTR


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Job done, fast drag time, is your mod stage1? what are the limits?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So, one guy gets a print out showing a fast time, and that means that he has won the bet?

How does that work?

if we are just comparing numbers, there are plenty sources that show the 0-100 of a stock CBA GTR at under 7.8 seconds.

But, credit where it's due, I am seriously impressed with the straight line performance of the TTRS S-Tronic.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Job done, fast drag time, is your mod stage1? what are the limits?


Stage 1 is around 410bhp
Stage 2 is around 420-430bhp

Turbo is then maxed out and so far there are no big turbo solutions for our cars, just hybrid OEM units. (490-500 with WMI)

Adamantium... TTRS is just winding Paul up to see if he bites, a bit of banter on the other forum between them, just ignore. As pointed out the GTR is a benchmark car for 'lesser' cars to try and match. In reality, there's probably only a small % of GTR's out there that are standard so I dont think any of you guys have anything to worry about from us tuned TT owners, the cars shouldn't really be compared. TTRS vs 370Z yes, GTR vs R8 v10 yes.

It's the running costs that are the TTRS's biggest asset, on my return home last week up the M6/M74, the car returned 38.5mpg over 465m with CC set at 75-78mph. Filled up again with 55.5l. The tax is cheap at £230 and the insurance is cheap too. Sure, I wouldn't swap a GTR for a TTRS, but if there are any owners out there fed up of the running costs on the GTR and still want a pretty nippy car, the TTRS is pretty good.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That is really impressive.

Like I said, is a real string to the TTRS's bow, but I get the feeling that at this kind of value of car, running costs are less of a consideration.

I know it sounds like I am opening up this thread again, but my comments are not meant to antagonise anyone.

I really love the interior of the audi and can really appreciate how imperssive the performance is, but for me, the major negative is that it is a special version of a very common car. I don't care that its underpinnings are golf, especially since the Golf has an exceptionally good chassis, it's more that the sense of occasion of driving the car is lost when you cross so many other very similar cars.

It's the same reason I find myelf any 911. With so many iterations, I see hundreds every day. There are three TTs outside my office right now.

It's the reason why I'd only look at an R8, but I find myself not impressed by the performance, including the V10 which is much too expensive for me.

I am fairly certain my next car will be the audi R4 when it comes out, probably for the same reasons that attract buyers to the TTRS, but I prefer the idea of mid engine rwd and light weight.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

True, you dont buy performance cars for fuel economy reasons. To own a GTR you need some pretty deep pockets in the first place.

R4 is an interesting concept, not sure if they are pitching it between the TT and R8, below the TT or indeed on the same level as the TT. (Perhaps the TT will be coupe only and the R4 soft top only)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Everything I've read - probably the same as you - is that the nex gen TT will move closer to the R8, and the Boxster will move closer to the 911 to let the R4 and baby Boxster slot in below.

The weights and sizes they are quoting are consistent with it being a less luxurious smaller car, in line with the VW bluesport that it shares its chassis with, so I can't see it going in higher than the TT.

If it does end up as they say, then at 1100kg, as a dedicated sports car witha softtop, the 2.5 from the TTRS tuned to 400+ bhp, with S-tronic and rwd, combined with audi styling and build quality makes it a hugely attractive next car for me.

I am out on a limb here with my 2011. I've never spent this kind of money on a car before, and even if I can earn enough to support it without worrying, it doesn't sit comfortably with me. 

If an R4 can offer the rewards I think it can for the price I expect, I'll be placing an order as soon as they open the books. (that said the RS version won't be released for probably a year plus beyond the normal version).


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Everything I've read - probably the same as you - is that the nex gen TT will move closer to the R8, and the Boxster will move closer to the 911 to let the R4 and baby Boxster slot in below.
> 
> The weights and sizes they are quoting are consistent with it being a less luxurious smaller car, in line with the VW bluesport that it shares its chassis with, so I can't see it going in higher than the TT.
> 
> ...


Alfa C4 then - apparently £40k stunning, very light and did I say stunning!!!! 4 pot turbo, low running costs and more attractive than Latvian triplets who have just been jointly awarded the Miss Universe prize because no one could say which one was hotter.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've thought about that too. Will drive one when it comes out. Still an alfa which will never be german or Japanese.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> so, after all this 30 page talk a remapped S-tronic is in fact faster to 100mph than a gen 1 GTR, just as stated lol
> 
> I'll await my £50 from paul, as he took the bet
> 
> ...


Indeed, but I've seen no facts other than those I posted last week:clap:

For the record, I was on your hairdresser site from the day it started:lamer:

As stated above, the very 1st examples were hitting 100 in the 7's in 2008 & IIRC the EDM cars had a touch more power so as I told you I'll accept cheques or PayPal:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> MRC had one in last week, did 420 I think after map, lots of fiddling.
> 
> Second hand they will be value for money.
> 
> Hell of a car by all accounts


Pretty sure it was the same car as MRC were trying to crack the S-Tronic ECU


----------

